# #222 Driveler,  My bro's got my back . .



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2017)

Dang, it was kinda sad to see President George H. Bush, I don't think he could find his butt with both hands.  Sucks getting old.


----------



## snookdoctor (Feb 6, 2017)

When they handed him the coin, I was waiting for him to put it in his pocket and say "thank you young man".


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 6, 2017)

I got your back.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 6, 2017)

As long as your buying.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2017)

snookdoctor said:


> When they handed him the coin, I was waiting for him to put it in his pocket and say "thank you young man".






Dangit man !!!


----------



## doenightmare (Feb 6, 2017)

I needs a hug.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2017)

doenightmare said:


> I needs a hug.





Come 'ear baybay, I'll give you a hug you'll neva forget . .


----------



## rydert (Feb 6, 2017)

gootness.....what have i walked into?....


----------



## rydert (Feb 6, 2017)

man hugs and whatnot.....


----------



## doenightmare (Feb 6, 2017)

I reach out in a time of need and am ridiculed. Need 2 hugs now.


----------



## rydert (Feb 6, 2017)

homo3 will be back tomorrow.....he still trying to get ova that Falcons game....i bet he will give you one.....or 12


----------



## doenightmare (Feb 6, 2017)

rydert said:


> homo3 will be back tomorrow.....he still trying to get ova that Falcons game....i bet he will give you one.....or 12



Yeah but he don't hug facing each other so Nah.


----------



## rydert (Feb 6, 2017)

lol's


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2017)

Yall some sick indivenduals  . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2017)

Quack done attracted all kinds of weirdo idjits to dis Drivela.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2017)

Need to change the title of this to "group hugs driveler".


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack done attracted all kinds of weirdo idjits to dis Drivela.






Buncha wanna be plumberzzzzzzzzz . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Buncha wanna be plumberzzzzzzzzz . . .



Send'em over here, I need to stop some leaks.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 6, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Send'em over here, I need to stop some leaks.



Have you tried silly putty? 

Y'all make sure and check out the Spring Dutch Oven Gathering thread and join in on that one.


----------



## doenightmare (Feb 6, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack done attracted all kinds of weirdo idjits to dis Drivela.



Yep  - that rydert boy ain't right.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Have you tried silly putty?
> 
> Y'all make sure and check out the Spring Dutch Oven Gathering thread and join in on that one.



Nah, but I'm fixing to apply some stupid juice.



doenightmare said:


> Yep  - that rydert boy ain't right.



Yeah, and we barely dodged a bullet. If it hadn't been for tornados he woulda showed up. Probly woulda had that other feller homo tree with him too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2017)

Whaaaaaaaaaa ???


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Feb 6, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Nah, but I'm fixing to apply some stupid juice.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and we barely dodged a bullet. If it hadn't been for tornados he woulda showed up. Probly woulda had that other feller homo tree with him too.



Yay for post 22, who's gonna get 222?


----------



## Hardwoods (Feb 6, 2017)

What in the world?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2017)

Hardwoods said:


> What in the world?





I dunno ???


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Feb 6, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I dunno ???



Ya'll need to pay attnshun


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Yay for post 22, who's gonna get 222?



Probly Mr or Mrs Tu To, Too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 6, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Probly Mr or Mrs Tu To, Too.


Tu Tu?

I thought it was Toot Toot??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Ya'll need to pay attnshun





We all bro's up in hera !!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Feb 6, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Probly Mr or Mrs Tu To, Too.



That's a good bet, or that homo guy.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2017)

H22 did good on his blocks. Got 2 outta 4.
And then some.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 did good on his blocks. Got 2 outta 4.
> And then some.





Cool !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2017)

Dawn drove Susie to the vet today for shots etc, fat black gal weighs 96lbs !!!  Dawn got Susie a pedicure/bath/shampoo while she was there. $173.00


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2017)

Some fancy day spa in Atlanta just called to confirm my appointment on Wed. at 4:15. Anybody that knows me, knows I don't do fancy spa's. I can barely sit still for a hair cut. 

I told em they must have the RONG number.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn drove Susie to the vet today for shots etc, fat black gal weighs 96lbs !!!  Dawn got Susie a pedicure/bath/shampoo while she was there. $173.00



Well that spains it. I was pose to go to a dog Spa.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 6, 2017)

I spa....oze I am home for the evening.   Gonna go see about what I can get into until dark.   bbl


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 6, 2017)

Evening folks. Cube deer, ford hook butter beans ,smashed taters and biskets. Gon be goot!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well that spains it. I was pose to go to a dog Spa.




I thought you liked yo cut by Dawn???




Moonpie1 said:


> Evening folks. Cube deer, zipper peas, smashed taters and biskets. Gon be goot!





Goot Lawd bro, I'd kill for that.  Looks like more leftova womens shower food..


Waiting on my HAM !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2017)

Oh, and I've gotta order a $200 ice maker  . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2017)

Ain't butta 2 screws, NO WAY I can mess this up . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2017)

I had the drainage disconnected under the kitchen sink, it still had that one itty bitty slow drip at one joint. Jag and I had just fixed the slow drip under the new laundry tub about 15 mins earlier. 

I told him we were going to go fix the kitchen sink next. He went out and started cutting grass. So, I went ahead and cut a new piece to replace one that I thought was a tad too long causing the leak. 

Jag walked by me outside as I was cutting it and I told him we were getting ready to fix that drip. He said, "I gotta go wash my hands. I assumed he was going to the new laundry tub sink. When I got finished cutting new piece of pipe and cleaning it up, I walked into the kitchen and there he was wiping up a Valdeez spill on the kitchen hardwood floor.

He went to the kitchen sink wit no drain pipe plumbed up.  

I said, " you couldn't hear the water hitting in the bottom of the cabinet, the doors were wide open".


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2017)

I'm fixin to throw these sinks out da house.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I had the drainage disconnected under the kitchen sink, it still had that one itty bitty slow drip at one joint. Jag and I had just fixed the slow drip under the new laundry tub about 15 mins earlier.
> 
> I told him we were going to go fix the kitchen sink next. He went out and started cutting grass. So, I went ahead and cut a new piece to replace one that I thought was a tad too long causing the leak.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



You pizz me off.....now I'm laughing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2017)

Gettin ready to Gorilla glue'em.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 6, 2017)

Dang Jeff! Some more of my luck cropping up!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2017)

Finally, got'em both stopped dripping. Figured out what it was. You have to have all those slip joints pretty well aligned. They don't have to be perfect, but close. Then start at one end, preferably the sink, and work your way down to the drain through the wall. Just snug them up as you go until you get to the last one. 

As you snug each one they will pull up to where the want to be out of a bind. At that point look for leaks/drips forming and just barely snug up a littl more. Almost a sequence to reduce a bound joint that then wants to drip.

They are all hand tighten nuts anyway.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2017)

I've got a lot of joints because I reconfigured the entire drainage underneath to get it more compact and out of the way for Garbage can, cleaners, under sink junk, etc.,

It's that etc. that gets you.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> You pizz me off.....now I'm laughing.





Sorry bro, you just gotta grab the ball as it bounces !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2017)

Well I guess I accomplished my goal, the wife and the dog are mad, at least they ain't messin wit me . .


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 6, 2017)

doenightmare said:


> Yep  - that rydert boy ain't right.



Dert is cool!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 6, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I've got a lot of joints because I reconfigured the entire drainage underneath to get it more compact and out of the way for Garbage can, cleaners, under sink junk, etc.,
> 
> It's that etc. that gets you.



Ya can never have to many joints


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 7, 2017)

goot morning early risers


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 7, 2017)

Morning Gobble and Bloodbro.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 7, 2017)

morning moonbro

blood, did the cup runneth over ?


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 7, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Gobble and Bloodbro.





gobbleinwoods said:


> morning moonbro
> 
> blood, did the cup runneth over ?



Mornin boys... Nuttin said about yesterday G.... I been busier than a centipede in a toe countin contest


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 7, 2017)

blood was stalking us then poof he was gone.   The donuts must have needed eating.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 7, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Mornin boys... Nuttin said about yesterday G.... I been busier than a centipede in a toe countin contest



And he is back.   37, 53, 68, 23, 55, 81, don't lose count.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 7, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> blood was stalking us then poof he was gone.   The donuts must have needed eating.



Told ya ... I been werkin tonight


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2017)

Mornin blood, gobblein, Moon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2017)

Felt good waking up this Mornin and no drippage for a change. Well, at the sinks anyway.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 7, 2017)

Morning Jeff, that's good news.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Jeff, that's good news.



Best news I've had myself in a long time, Moon.

I've never had so much issues with installing a sink or plumbing in my lifetime.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2017)

Have you installed that new faucet yet, Moon?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 7, 2017)

Not yet Jeff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2017)

Go get you a faucet and basin wrench. It'll make that part a breeze. Of course, you won't use it again for about 15 years.



I happened to stumble across one in the barn here.

Rigid makes one that will multi task.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2017)

Also on the drainage plumbing, with the plastic hand tighten nuts, you can actually over tighten them and cause them to leak.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 7, 2017)

Yea told Mz. R that I was gonna have to buy one to put it in. When we had new counter tops installed she picked the one out that's in there now. Got an under the counter SS sink. They put it in for me.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 7, 2017)

Sup


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 7, 2017)

I need some days away from civilisation... Some remote primitive place... I just need to get away!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 7, 2017)

If everyone will send some prayers up for friends family. Mz. R just sent me a text that he was killed in a two vehicle wreck yesterday. Gots the sads today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> I need some days away from civilisation... Some remote primitive place... I just need to get away!



I didn't want to leave the Dutch oven gathering next door to Quacks. It was so peaceful and quiet out there in the MON.

Jag and I were the first ones there, and didn't even know if Champ/Tate was there. Got out of the truck and all I heard was the wind blowing through the trees. 

I said, "listen Jared". He said, "To What?" I said, "Eggzactly".


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2017)

Sorry to hear that, Moon. Prayers for the family and friends.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Feb 7, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Sorry to hear that, Moon. Prayers for the family and friends.



x2.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2017)

Happy Monday, Folks, how ya'll are?


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 7, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Happy Monday, Folks, how ya'll are?



    as long as you live don't ever do that again .....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> x2.



Mornin StrpeRR.



Keebs said:


> Happy Monday, Folks, how ya'll are?



Somebody didn work yesterday. 



Nugefan said:


> as long as you live don't ever do that again .....



Howdy nugebro!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2017)

Guess I'll go back to removing old grout along bottom joint of backsplash and countertop in kitchen.

Man, I ain't feelin it after crawling in and out from underneath sinks for a week.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 7, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> If everyone will send some prayers up for friends family. Mz. R just sent me a text that he was killed in a two vehicle wreck yesterday. Gots the sads today.



Hate that joe.. Prayers sent brother!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 7, 2017)

Got to crash... Hope you all have a safe and productive day!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Got to crash... Hope you all have a safe and productive day!



Rest well bloodbro.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2017)

Nugefan said:


> as long as you live don't ever do that again .....





Jeff C. said:


> Somebody didn work yesterday.


don't tell me babysitting a rambunctious 3 yr old while having a thrown out back & arthritis foot acting up ain't work!




blood on the ground said:


> Got to crash... Hope you all have a safe and productive day!


schweet dreams!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2017)

Dadgum, where did these clouds and breeze come from all of a sudden? It was a beautiful sunny morning just 30 minutes ago.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> If everyone will send some prayers up for friends family. Mz. R just sent me a text that he was killed in a two vehicle wreck yesterday. Gots the sads today.


's going up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2017)

Keebs said:


> don't tell me babysitting a rambunctious 3 yr old while having a thrown out back & arthritis foot acting up ain't work!
> 
> 
> 
> schweet dreams!



10-4 on that, I should have been more specific, but when you don't chime in I figure you aren't at your office of employment.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2017)

Or at least where you get compensated.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 7, 2017)

'Morning !!!   Gotta order a $200 ice maker.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Happy Monday, Folks, how ya'll are?


They should make Super Bowl Monday a Holiday for ALL of us.  I was not very productive yesterday. 


Moonpie1 said:


> If everyone will send some prayers up for friends family. Mz. R just sent me a text that he was killed in a two vehicle wreck yesterday. Gots the sads today.



I's sorry to hear this Moonie.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4 on that, I should have been more specific, but when you don't chime in I figure you aren't at your office of employment.





Jeff C. said:


> Or at least where you get compensated.


 you know me too well, darlin'!
I swaunee, that boy plumb talked my ears off, if I hear "Why?" one.more.time.........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh, and I've gotta order a $200 ice maker  . . .





Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Morning !!!   Gotta order a $200 ice maker.



You can say that again.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 7, 2017)

Hey!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You can say that again.


I believe he did...........


mudracing101 said:


> Hey!!!


!!!yeH


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 7, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You can say that again.





stawker . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 7, 2017)

What's fo dinna ??  Gonna take Dawn to the local buffet where she can eat all she wants . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Dadgum, where did these clouds and breeze come from all of a sudden? It was a beautiful sunny morning just 30 minutes ago.


Left 30680 and it was dark as night. Got to 30606 and it WAS (now cloudy) beautiful. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> What's fo dinna ??  Gonna take Dawn to the local buffet where she can eat all she wants . .



H22 won't take me to them kinda places. Says he waste $$
What am I saying, we don't go out to eat period.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 7, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What's fo dinna ??  Gonna take Dawn to the local buffet where she can eat all she wants . .


Take her to the Golden Corral


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Left 30680 and it was dark as night. Got to 30606 and it WAS (now cloudy) beautiful.
> 
> 
> H22 won't take me to them kinda places. Says he waste $$
> What am I saying, we don't go out to eat period.


If ya'll was closer to me , Id eat at yalls place


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 7, 2017)

What to cook/grill/fry for suppa ??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What to cook/grill/fry for suppa ??



This aint the Cafe. 


It'n you going to eat all you can fo lunch, Might I suggest a nice salad fo suppa.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 7, 2017)

got to go back to work, later


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What's fo dinna ??  Gonna take Dawn to the local buffet where she can eat all she wants . .


We splurged Saturday, got motor mouth and headed to Cordele to HOme Depot........... then hit Golden Corral........ he ate for free, good thing too, that boy put away more food than I have EVER seen him eat!  He was grabbing popcorn shrimp off my plate!
Ate all his mashed taters and gravy, shrimp, corn nuggets, fried okra, then proceeded to put away a slice of chocolate pie!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Left 30680 and it was dark as night. Got to 30606 and it WAS (now cloudy) beautiful.
> 
> 
> H22 won't take me to them kinda places. Says he waste $$
> What am I saying, we don't go out to eat period.


It's rare for me, but when I do, I make the most of it!


Hooked On Quack said:


> What to cook/grill/fry for suppa ??


 I gotta think of something too, gonna be raining by the time we get in and I hate trying to cook with Lil Man there, he wants to stay right up under me in the kitchen wanting to know what all I am doing!  Ain't enough room for that dat and I ain't got time for dat!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> This aint the Cafe.
> 
> 
> It'n you going to eat all you can fo lunch, Might I suggest a nice salad fo suppa.


oh snap!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 7, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> This aint the Cafe.
> 
> 
> It'n you going to eat all you can fo lunch, Might I suggest a nice salad fo suppa.





Keebs said:


> oh snap!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 7, 2017)

Eyebhawngray . .


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Eyebhawngray . .


Me too, got the other half of my sub to finish up today............ sho hope it's still good!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2017)

Got a little blackened chicken alfredo from last night and a few loaded crazy bread bites from Pizza Pizza aka Little Caesars Pizza that was left at our house this weekend.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2017)

Tornado just hit New Orleans. H22 said one of the truckers from NOLA was in his shop and the guys wife sent him a screenshot of the tornado on the TV.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2017)

A line of severe weather moved through the greater New Orleans area Tuesday (Feb. 7), spurring tornado warnings in Metairie and Pontchatoula as well as a broader tornado watch for the entire metro area.

Check here for the latest severe weather updates.

12:29 p.m.

NOLA.com | The Times-Picayune reporter Beau Evans is on the scene in New Orleans East. Here are some photos he took of damage in the area, one of a downed power line down at Grant Street and Flake Avenue and another of a destroyed house at Flake Avenue and Tulsa Street.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tornado just hit New Orleans. H22 said one of the truckers from NOLA was in his shop and the guys wife sent him a screenshot of the tornado on the TV.



Yep, just now catching a report with a resident on the Weather Channel now. He said it was in New Orleans East.

Very fast moving tornado he said, but hasn't heard of any loss of life. Said it picked up or tumbled a tractor trailer for a city block into a neighborhood.

Hope all are well.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2017)

How y'all iz?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 7, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> How y'all iz?





eyebfull.



Salat, black eyed peas, squash casserole, churnip greens, green beans, fried cheekun, salmon patties, kone bread.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 7, 2017)

Picked up 2 buttz for .99/lb.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2017)

Removed the grout from one section of backsplash, walked out into the garage to get shop vac for cleanup, saw something shiny and got sidetracked. 

Went ahead and cleaned up the garage, emptied shop vac, filled up a big green garbage back of junk I don't need, found stuff I've been trying to find for years, etc.,

Took 2-3 phone calls  ate a late lunch, taking a break now.

My last survive Aunt on Momma's side was one of the callers, she said she wanted to come look at my house, said she might want to buy it.
I don't know if she was just joking or not  she's coming over Thursday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> eyebfull.
> 
> 
> 
> Salat, black eyed peas, squash casserole, churnip greens, green beans, fried cheekun, salmon patties, kone bread.



Goot Lawd, boy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2017)

Raining here.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> eyebfull.
> 
> 
> 
> Salat, black eyed peas, squash casserole, churnip greens, green beans, fried cheekun, salmon patties, kone bread.





Jeff C. said:


> Removed the grout from one section of backsplash, walked out into the garage to get shop vac for cleanup, saw something shiny and got sidetracked.
> 
> Went ahead and cleaned up the garage, emptied shop vac, filled up a big green garbage back of junk I don't need, found stuff I've been trying to find for years, etc.,
> 
> ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Goot Lawd, boy!



eyedbedead.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 7, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Goot Lawd, boy!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> eyedbedead.





They were small portions . . 

eyebliking a lil bit 'o erythang.


We're gonna ride the 4 wheeler over to Tates, would go fishing, but the wind is blowing 90mph.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 7, 2017)

Try not to get stuck in his back yard!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Try not to get stuck in his back yard!



Reckon why he ain't takin da truck?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2017)

Black sanded caulk going in the crack.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 7, 2017)

And the thunder rolls in the 30132!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Black sanded caulk going in the crack.



Wanna come install my back splash
I've had the tile for bout 3 to 4 years now. Just waiting for somebody to install it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wanna come install my back splash
> I've had the tile for bout 3 to 4 years now. Just waiting for somebody to install it.



I doubt you'd want me to install it.....you're sink would probly start leaking.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2017)

One side of the kitchen is done.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I doubt you'd want me to install it.....you're sink would probly start leaking.



Never mind.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2017)

Pouring rain here in the 30680. Poor H22 had to stop by the sto on the way home. Luckily I got home and took the trash and recycle to the road before it started. 
They tearing down a house up the street that caught on fire recently. If it weren't pouring, I'd just haveta go watch.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Never mind.







mrs. hornet22 said:


> Pouring rain here in the 30680. Poor H22 had to stop by the sto on the way home. Luckily I got home and took the trash and recycle to the road before it started.
> They tearing down a house up the street that caught on fire recently. If it weren't pouring, I'd just haveta go watch.



Yep, pouring here too. I guess I picked a good day to be workin indoors.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> One side of the kitchen is done.


 WTG Chief!

I'm outta here!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 7, 2017)

sorry to hear moon.  

well it is getting dark in 30055

oops there is some thunder

light rain.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 7, 2017)

Pizza... Its whats fer dinner


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> sorry to hear moon.
> 
> well it is getting dark in 30055
> 
> ...



Evenin gobblein,

Brother loaned me an awesome little power tool that I removed grout with. Variable speed Vibrating with a very slim chisel like attachment, ate that grout right out, quick. Jag was following with shopvac.

Might not finish tonight, daggum headache done jumped on me


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Pizza... Its whats fer dinner



Mornin bloodbro, what time you go in to work, 7:00?


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 7, 2017)

Keebs your sausage and bacon will been in Tifton in the morning. Mud is gonna pick it up.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Keebs your sausage and bacon will been in Tifton in the morning. Mud is gonna pick it up.



Good luck with that delivery Keebs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2017)

Call me tomorrow BO$$.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Good luck with that delivery Keebs.



I'm gon try to intercept it.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 7, 2017)

Started raining here about 4:30 and hasn't let up. Had brekfus for supper tonight. Just loaded the dehydrator with deer jerky.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 7, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin bloodbro, what time you go in to work, 7:00?



Sometimes, most night's it's 11. When i interviewed for the job it was sold to me that its 11pm to 7pm. They also said i will rarely work overtime. Its been almost 2 years since i only had a 80 hr check.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 7, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Started raining here about 4:30 and hasn't let up. Had brekfus for supper tonight. Just loaded the dehydrator with deer jerky.



Its getting about time to wet a hook bro


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 8, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Its getting about time to wet a hook bro



About time to get up and drink some coffee.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 8, 2017)

Morning Gobble and Bloodbro. It stopped raining sometime during the night here at 31220. Probably gonna give em a try this weekend Bloodbro.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 8, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> About time to get up and drink some coffee.



Thank you kindly Gobble! How are you this morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 8, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Gobble and Bloodbro. It stopped raining sometime during the night here at 31220. Probably gonna give em a try this weekend Bloodbro.





blood on the ground said:


> Thank you kindly Gobble! How are you this morning



moon, it stopped here overnight also.  The temperature hasn't dropped much either.
I might see if the crappie are near the surface in the farm pond this weekend.

blood, dang fine but already doing paper work for the job.  

did you have a busy night?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2017)

Morning blood, gobblein, Moon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 8, 2017)

morning chief

if the relative does buy your house you could save the realtor's fee.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning chief
> 
> if the relative does buy your house you could save the realtor's fee.



Even after listing it and signing a 6 month contract with the Realtor?


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 8, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> moon, it stopped here overnight also.  The temperature hasn't dropped much either.
> I might see if the crappie are near the surface in the farm pond this weekend.
> 
> blood, dang fine but already doing paper work for the job.
> ...



Not really .. thought about bustin the new temp with a water balloon but didn't since the temp is a womanz.. prolly wouldn't go over to goot.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 8, 2017)

Good morning Jeff. Bloods having a wet tee shirt contest?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning Jeff. Bloods having a wet tee shirt contest?





First thing that came to mind, Moon.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 8, 2017)

Good Morning to you Blood (hope you are at home resting by now), Gobblin, Moonpie, Chief, and to all of the rest of my Driveler friends.

I am glad to have my feet back on Georgia soil for now.  It was a very long day yesterday as I was at the Houston airport at 11 AM yesterday and it took me all day and most of the night to get home.  I tried my best to get any earlier flight back home but every seat was booked and even in 1st class as well so I had to stick with my original flight reservations.  It was around midnight when I finally made it home last night as every flight was delayed because of the crazy storms and tornadoes from Texas back to the east coast.  I got to sleep about 2:30 AM this morning so I slept until I woke up a few minutes ago.  It was the best sleep that I've gotten recently and thankfully, it didn't include any weird nightmares for a change.

Gobblin, a cup or three of your fresh brewed coffee this morning sounds like a good plan to help get these cobwebs out of my eyes so that I can get some work done this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2017)

Jag's orange tree is blooming. I've already seen I believe what was ornamental cherry trees in full bloom. Wild onions, henbit weed, and poa annual is coming up in the lawn. Pond frogs were sangin past few evenin's. 

Spring is upon us and I'm not ready for it to be.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning to you Blood (hope you are at home resting by now), Gobblin, Moonpie, Chief, and to all of the rest of my Driveler friends.
> 
> I am glad to have my feet back on Georgia soil for now.  It was a very long day yesterday as I was at the Houston airport at 11 AM yesterday and it took me all day and most of the night to get home.  It was around midnight when I finally made it home last night as every flight was delayed because of the crazy storms and tornadoes from Texas back to the east coast.  I got to sleep about 2:30 AM this morning so I slept until I woke up a few minutes ago.  It was the best sleep that I've gotten recently and thankfully, it didn't include any weird nightmares for a change.
> 
> Gobblin, a cup or three of your fresh brewed coffee this morning sounds like a good plan to help get these cobwebs out of my eyes so that I can get some work done this morning.



Welcome back Home, Mike.

Hope everything went smooth for you in Texas despite the reason for being there. Again, my sincere condolences to you on the loss of Ms.Teresa and best wishes for you going forward.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 8, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning Jeff. Bloods having a wet tee shirt contest?





Jeff C. said:


> First thing that came to mind, Moon.




Heck, I even had a wet underwear night last night as everything that I was wearing got soaked last night after Baggage Claim finally found my luggage (along with 20 other very unhappy people's too) and I had to walk out into the parking lot and find my vehicle in the pouring rain and really thick fog.  It was a nasty night for flying for sure as you couldn't see the ground until you basically touched down at the airport in this pouring rain and fog.  The flight from Atlanta to Augusta was on an MD-88 aircraft which is a large plane BUT my "roids" didn't unpucker until the plane finally came to a stop at the gate.  There was no shuttle bus in sight as I think they must have gone home or something.   

I guess that I could have done without a "shower" last night when I finally got home after all.

Unfortunately, I had three Krystal cheeseburgers for supper last night as the only other choice was the "Awful House" and I decided to pass on that option.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 8, 2017)

Glad you made it home safe Mike. Sounds like it was quite aggravating. Still got some prayers going up.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 8, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Welcome back Home, Mike.
> 
> Hope everything went smooth for you in Texas despite the reason for being there. Again, my sincere condolences to you on the loss of Ms.Teresa and best wishes for you going forward.



Thanks Chief and I really appreciate your comments.  Everything on this trip did go fairly well as Teresa's low-life sister and her husband did NOT attend the Memorial Service which made things much easier for me and everybody else that attended it.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Keebs your sausage and bacon will been in Tifton in the morning. Mud is gonna pick it up.


 It's the thought that counts........... I'll neber see it.........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Good luck with that delivery Keebs.


^^^^^^^ my first thoughts too...........


Jeff C. said:


> I'm gon try to intercept it.


At least I could bribe you to brang it to me and swap out some pear relish & stuff.........


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning to you Blood (hope you are at home resting by now), Gobblin, Moonpie, Chief, and to all of the rest of my Driveler friends.
> 
> I am glad to have my feet back on Georgia soil for now.  It was a very long day yesterday as I was at the Houston airport at 11 AM yesterday and it took me all day and most of the night to get home.  I tried my best to get any earlier flight back home but every seat was booked and even in 1st class as well so I had to stick with my original flight reservations.  It was around midnight when I finally made it home last night as every flight was delayed because of the crazy storms and tornadoes from Texas back to the east coast.  I got to sleep about 2:30 AM this morning so I slept until I woke up a few minutes ago.  It was the best sleep that I've gotten recently and thankfully, it didn't include any weird nightmares for a change.
> 
> Gobblin, a cup or three of your fresh brewed coffee this morning sounds like a good plan to help get these cobwebs out of my eyes so that I can get some work done this morning.


Welcome home, Mike!


Jeff C. said:


> Jag's orange tree is blooming. I've already seen I believe what was ornamental cherry trees in full bloom. Wild onions, henbit weed, and poa annual is coming up in the lawn. Pond frogs were sangin past few evenin's.
> 
> Spring is upon us and I'm not ready for it to be.


 here to, two, too.............. stoopid mother nature, or is it Al Gore's fault??

Mornin, off to do payroll!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 8, 2017)

Morning Keebs. Mud brought the package from B0$$ yet?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Keebs. Mud brought the package from B0$$ yet?


no............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 8, 2017)

Mornin. 


Tis the season.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 8, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning Jeff. Bloods having a wet tee shirt contest?





Jeff C. said:


> First thing that came to mind, Moon.



Preverts....

Fyi .. You cant just jump start a hybrid car...


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 8, 2017)

Keebs said:


> It's the thought that counts........... I'll neber see it.........
> 
> ^^^^^^^ my first thoughts too...........





Are you serious?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.
> 
> 
> Tis the season.


Where's my state refund??????


Nicodemus said:


> Are you serious?


lawd no, that boy will be blowing my phone up before long wanting to know when he can bring it!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Feb 8, 2017)

Merning ferks.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2017)

*Sad, sad news.............*

My heart is in my throat and the tears are coming and going.  I have an ex sister in law (that I still claim) that remarried and had a little girl........... she was in a terrible atv accident a week or so ago, things are not looking good, if ya'll don't mind, say a prayer for my "knothead" (as I called her daughter).......... if it's God's will take her home quick and to wrap his love around the parents and family..........


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 8, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Where's my state refund??????
> 
> lawd no, that boy will be blowing my phone up before long wanting to know when he can bring it!





Just making sure. If it comes to worse, I`ll make it up to you with some of my deer pan sausage. And a new banner under his name.

Ain`t nobody gonna mistreat you, no matter who they are.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Feb 8, 2017)

Keebs said:


> My heart is in my throat and the tears are coming and going.  I have an ex sister in law (that I still claim) that remarried and had a little girl........... she was in a terrible atv accident a week or so ago, things are not looking good, if ya'll don't mind, say a prayer for my "knothead" (as I called her daughter).......... if it's God's will take her home quick and to wrap his love around the parents and family..........



Dang Keebs, ya'll are in all of our thoughts.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 8, 2017)

Keebs said:


> My heart is in my throat and the tears are coming and going.  I have an ex sister in law (that I still claim) that remarried and had a little girl........... she was in a terrible atv accident a week or so ago, things are not looking good, if ya'll don't mind, say a prayer for my "knothead" (as I called her daughter).......... if it's God's will take her home quick and to wrap his love around the parents and family..........



I'm so sorry Keebs.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 8, 2017)

Keebs said:


> My heart is in my throat and the tears are coming and going.  I have an ex sister in law (that I still claim) that remarried and had a little girl........... she was in a terrible atv accident a week or so ago, things are not looking good, if ya'll don't mind, say a prayer for my "knothead" (as I called her daughter).......... if it's God's will take her home quick and to wrap his love around the parents and family..........



You got it Shugums.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Just making sure. If it comes to worse, I`ll make it up to you with some of my deer pan sausage. And a new banner under his name.
> 
> Ain`t nobody gonna mistreat you, no matter who they are.


 My Hero!  
You should know me & mud got a love/hate relationship....... 
we hate to love each other!


StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Dang Keebs, ya'll are in all of our thoughts.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm so sorry Keebs.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> You got it Shugums.


 Thank ya'll.............. 
I'll never forget the first time LIlD spent the night with this sis in law, LilD couldn't have been more than 4 or 5 if that, she's snuggled in between the two of them, looks over at her aunt and says "I'm gonna go see Jesus tonight"!  Freaked her aunt out, she said she didn't sleep the rest of the night for watching to make sure nothing happened to her!
It was a long, long time after this before she had this little girl, so needless to say, there is a tight, tight bond, I honestly don't know if or how she is going to cope if anything happens............


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 8, 2017)

Prayers being sent Keebs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2017)

Thoughts and prayers, Keebs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2017)

My OCD is killing me!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2017)

Reckon I'll get a bite to eat.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> My OCD is killing me!


chill dude!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2017)

Keebs said:


> chill dude!



If I see it, it's going to get done, but it's gotta be right now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 8, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> My OCD is killing me!



Optical Concentration Device? Well take it off!!!! Quick!!!!

Anybody seen that Moonpie fella?
We need bodies at the Spring Dutch Oven Gathering, especially ones that make scrumptious blueberry desserts!!

Keebs!!!!????? You gonna come up and hang out with us???


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 8, 2017)

Live from the i don't want ta get up station....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 8, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> My OCD is killing me!





blood on the ground said:


> Live from the i don't want ta get up station....



You got your chair bolted on the roof? Got some good stuff gonna move through this evening.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> If I see it, it's going to get done, but it's gotta be right now.


 that's why you & J get along so well!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Optical Concentration Device? Well take it off!!!! Quick!!!!
> 
> Anybody seen that Moonpie fella?
> We need bodies at the Spring Dutch Oven Gathering, especially ones that make scrumptious blueberry desserts!!
> ...


 sorry............ didn't work out for the closer one over near Quacks, I know I can't make it that far north......


Miguel Cervantes said:


> You got your chair bolted on the roof? Got some good stuff gonna move through this evening.


how far south that coming??  It rained cats, dogs, chickens, AND frogs at my house last night!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 8, 2017)

Keebs said:


> that's why you & J get along so well!
> 
> sorry............ didn't work out for the closer one over near Quacks, I know I can't make it that far north......
> 
> how far south that coming??  It rained cats, dogs, chickens, AND frogs at my house last night!



Um, you can't come up to Elleville, right above Americus?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2017)

Afternoon.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 8, 2017)

hdm03 said:


>



I think your kitty cat done drank too much likker.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Um, you can't come up to Elleville, right above Americus?


 let me do some mapping...............


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Um, you can't come up to Elleville, right above Americus?


 Less than 2 hours away!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2017)

Kuntray ham came today !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 8, 2017)

hdm03 said:


>



That's all I said Monday mornin. It took you till Wednesday.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 8, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Less than 2 hours away!



It's further than that for me, I promise you. I'd better be seeing some Keebs and Lil'D and gettin some hugs!!

Now, about the Hawnets. Y'all comin??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's all I said Monday mornin. It tool you till Wednesday.





"It tool you ..."


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 8, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's further than that for me, I promise you. I'd better be seeing some Keebs and Lil'D and gettin some hugs!!
> 
> Now, Right the Hawnets. Y'all comin??


Right smack dab in the middle of tax season. Kidding me. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> "It tool you ..."



I had to restart this piece of stuff computer before I could edit. I gave it the boy when he graduated High School. Had no idea what I was buying, but it's fixin to be replaced. I GAR-Un-T!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2017)

Hey Miggie, what's the weather 'pose to do tonight.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 8, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Miggie, what's the weather 'pose to do tonight.



What? You can't check da weather discussion thread? 

It's gonna get bumpy for a brief while, hit and miss, then it's gonna get windy and stay that way most of the day tomorrow.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's further than that for me, I promise you. I'd better be seeing some Keebs and Lil'D and gettin some hugs!!
> 
> Now, about the Hawnets. Y'all comin??


I'll see what I can do, will have to check her work schedule, but I may have to just bring the Tiny Terror instead!
Later Folks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What? You can't check da weather discussion thread?
> 
> It's gonna get bumpy for a brief while, hit and miss, then it's gonna get windy and stay that way most of the day tomorrow.





Thanks !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 8, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks !!



Sorry. Been calling it for a couple of days, now the NWS SPC finally updated their discussion to agree with me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2017)

Might get a lil nasty at the chalk mine tonight.  And I'm working with a idiot blunger operator.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2017)

I'm callin it quits for today. 

Started out changing a fluorescent light bulb in the laundry room. Saw dust on top of the cabinets while I was on the ladder, figured I'd vacuum them off.

One thing led to another and the next thing I know, I'm pulling washer and dryer out to clean floor underneath them. Which led to cleaning the walls and then touching up with paint.

Went back to caulking countertops, got another section done. Then went upstairs and started putting a primer coat on Jag's ceiling. 

I'm wo out !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Might get a lil nasty at the chalk mine tonight.  And I'm working with a idiot blunger operator.



Sun is shining and pretty over here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Sun is shining and pretty over here.





'Pose to hit around midnight best I can tell.


Ham came sliced and vacuum packed, no need to freeze til I open it ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 8, 2017)

Time to get 're done, stooped meeting in the morning.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 8, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Sun is shining and pretty over here.


Sun shining here for the first time today! 


Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Pose to hit around midnight best I can tell.
> 
> 
> Ham came sliced and vacuum packed, no need to freeze til I open it ???



If it's vacuum packed it must not be a whole ham.
The ones we ordered came with directions. H22 said he'd at least refrigerate it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 8, 2017)

Lasagna, garlic french toast and salik wiff store bought Ingles muffaletta for suppa!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 8, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Preverts....
> 
> Fyi .. You cant just jump start a hybrid car...



interesting.

Chief, if  you signed a contract and did not exclude the aunt then yes you will have to pay the commission if you sell in the 6 mo. window.   In which case make the realtor earn the $$


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 8, 2017)

keebs is gone but I'll send  her way anyhow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Pose to hit around midnight best I can tell.
> 
> 
> Ham came sliced and vacuum packed, no need to freeze til I open it ???



Was it refrigerated when sent? Is it salt cured? If it is salt cured you wouldn't have to refrigerate, especially if it's vacuum packed. Although, I probly would like H22 said.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sun shining here for the first time today!
> 
> 
> If it's vacuum packed it must not be a whole ham.
> The ones we ordered came with directions. H22 said he'd at least refrigerate it.



Why can't you vacuum pack a while ham? Although, I don't believe I've ever seen a whole ham vacuum packed either. 




mrs. hornet22 said:


> Lasagna, garlic french toast and salik wiff store bought Ingles muffaletta for suppa!



Are you talking a muffuletta sandwich from your local Ingles or olive salad?




gobbleinwoods said:


> interesting.
> 
> Chief, if  you signed a contract and did not exclude the aunt then yes you will have to pay the commission if you sell in the 6 mo. window.   In which case make the realtor earn the $$



Yessir, that's what I figured. I could possibly negotiate a lower percentage of commission with them for an immediate sale. Or I could tell them I have a buyer that's a relative and I'm just going to sit on it until the contract expires.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2017)

Fixin to eat some chicken sauce piquant MizT made Sunday. Lawd that stuff is shonuff good.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 8, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, that's what I figured. I could possibly negotiate a lower percentage of commission with them for an immediate sale. Or I could tell them I have a buyer that's a relative and I'm just going to sit on it until the contract expires.



Don't tell them you have a buyer that is a relative.  Still would owe the $$.   

Most agents even follow a listed property after the listing runs out to see if you sell it shortly there after and will claim they are owed the commission since the buyer probably came forth and made contact during the contract period.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 8, 2017)

This place is slow tonight. Where's all the misfits?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 8, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This place is slow tonight. Where's all the misfits?



Tonight Where you been. Look at the numbers.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Don't tell them you have a buyer that is a relative.  Still would owe the $$.
> 
> Most agents even follow a listed property after the listing runs out to see if you sell it shortly there after and will claim they are owed the commission since the buyer probably came forth and made contact during the contract period.



10-4, I doubt she is even interested in buying, but she hinted at it. Like I said, she may have been just cutting up with me and wanted to come visit.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 8, 2017)

Doing a trial run on GRLevel2 Analyst for this system. 
Looking at the 3d image of a cell in Alabama that has generated a tornado warning. 

It's an expensive little toy though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 8, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Doing a trial run on GRLevel2 Analyst for this system.
> Looking at the 3d image of a cell in Alabama that has generated a tornado warning.
> 
> It's an expensive little toy though.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 8, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Doing a trial run on GRLevel2 Analyst for this system.
> Looking at the 3d image of a cell in Alabama that has generated a tornado warning.
> 
> It's an expensive little toy though.



Wow! Looks like what Brad Nits (sp) brought to Chanel 2.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 8, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wow! Looks like what Brad Nits (sp) brought to Chanel 2.



I gotz the Nitz toyz........


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 8, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This place is slow tonight. Where's all the misfits?


I've been stumbling around trying to figure out if I'm going to wake up in the Land Of Oz in the morning??


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 8, 2017)

Cartersville just got punched in the mouth by the line of storms! More lightning than I've seen in a long time!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 9, 2017)

Hit here around midnight.   Impressive light show.

Brewing coffee grab a cup


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 9, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hit here around midnight.   Impressive light show.
> 
> Brewing coffee grab a cup



Morning! Im doing my favorite thing in the hole wide world.... Running conduit overhead! Drunkbro is the ground man! Doing a good job watching me work!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 9, 2017)

I love work to, tu, tutu, tue, 2








I could watch it for hours.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 9, 2017)

I'm not scared of work.........I will lay down right beside it and take a nap. Morning Gobble and Bloodbro. It was impressive here at 31220.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 9, 2017)

morning moon.   step outside and check out the wind


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 9, 2017)

Just did Gobble. It's blowing pretty hard for sure!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 9, 2017)

Good Morning and Happy Thursday to you Blood, Gobblin, Moonpie, Quack (looking forward to his morning meeting ), and to the rest of you sleepy driveler friends.

Yesterday turned out to be a full day of customer's emergencies and I am still working on one that suffered a bad fire late yesterday afternoon down in Florida.  

Dang storms about knocked me out of my sleep around 3 AM this morning.  

Coffee does sound really good this morning. 

OH, I've gotten down to my original fighting weight after recently loosing more weight.  Down to 205 lbs now which is the lowest since my high school days.  I had to buy several new pairs of bluejeans while in Texas because my old ones were looking like a family of refugees had recently moved out of the seat area.  I had to put rocks in my pockets a few minutes ago when I went outside to get the morning newspaper.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 9, 2017)

EE,  glad to have you back on GA soil.   You've got my digits if you need anything.

Put some rocks in your pockets before going outside.  At that wgt. you might end up in another county.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 9, 2017)

Ole sockbro is back in the saddle! Welcome back my friend! Like Gobble said call us if you need anything brother!

just seen a non Caucasian feller take about 10 lbs of powdered blue ink to the face an neck.....i cant quit laughing


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 9, 2017)

blood,  incoming pm

it is nsfgon


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 9, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> EE,  glad to have you back on GA soil.   You've got my digits if you need anything.
> 
> Put some rocks in your pockets before going outside.  At that wgt. you might end up in another county.







blood on the ground said:


> Ole sockbro is back in the saddle! Welcome back my friend! Like Gobble said call us if you need anything brother!
> 
> just seen a non Caucasian feller take about 10 lbs of powdered blue ink to the face an neck.....i cant quit laughing




It is good to be back home now and be among such good friends.  Thanks for such broad shoulders that ya'll allowed me to lean on during this entire traumatic ordeal.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2017)

Mornin blood, gobblein, Moon, and EE. I reckon I missed the light show overnight, or there wasn't one here. I didn't hear a thing.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 9, 2017)

Morning Jeff. I heard the rain and thunder. That wind is flat out blowing this morning!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Jeff. I heard the rain and thunder. That wind is flat out blowing this morning!!



Yes sir, Mornin Moon. Feels good out there too, glad to see it has dried the concrete at least. Got tired of wiping my feet on the rug yesterday.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 9, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> It is good to be back home now and be among such good friends.  Thanks for such broad shoulders that ya'll allowed me to lean on during this entire traumatic ordeal.


Glad to have you sir!



Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Jeff. I heard the rain and thunder. That wind is flat out blowing this morning!!



great morning to be about 30ft up in a climber overlooking a fresh clear cut


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 9, 2017)

Im a thinkin i might build me a fire!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Glad to have you sir!
> 
> 
> 
> great morning to be about 30ft up in a climber overlooking a fresh clear cut



I remember those days. I'm more of a box stand kind of guy for a day like today now though.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 9, 2017)

Or out on the lake.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2017)

Casting into the wind.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 9, 2017)

And you don't mess around with Jim!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 9, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I remember those days. I'm more of a box stand kind of guy for a day like today now though.



I remember those days. Im more of a lets stay at camp an start drankin early kind of guy on a day like today


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 9, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Or out on the lake.



Dude... You fishin?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2017)

RIP Knothead............. the doctors did all they could do and the decision was made to let her go home............ please say a prayer for those parents.

Mornin......


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 9, 2017)

So sad Keebs. Prayers sent. Heck no Bloodbro! My fishing today would be walking out to the shop and getting some out of the freezer!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 9, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sun shining here for the first time today!
> 
> 
> If it's vacuum packed it must not be a whole ham.
> The ones we ordered came with directions. H22 said he'd at least refrigerate it.




It WAS a whole ham, I paid extra to have them slice and vacuum pack it.  Gotz the hock and erythang !!!  Directions said we don't hafta refrigerate/freeze.


Laaaaaaawd that's the best ham I've eva eaten !!




Jeff C. said:


> Was it refrigerated when sent? Is it salt cured? If it is salt cured you wouldn't have to refrigerate, especially if it's vacuum packed. Although, I probly would like H22 said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Salt cured bro, it's off the chain good !!! 




Keebs said:


> RIP Knothead............. the doctors did all they could do and the decision was made to let her go home............ please say a prayer for those parents.
> 
> Mornin......





Dangit, so sorry Keebs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 9, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Ole sockbro is back in the saddle! Welcome back my friend! Like Gobble said call us if you need anything brother!
> 
> just seen a non Caucasian feller take about 10 lbs of powdered blue ink to the face an neck.....i cant quit laughing





Did that make him a "blue gum???"


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2017)

Sorry to hear that Keebs, prayers for the Family and friends.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It WAS a whole ham, I paid extra to have them slice and vacuum pack it.  Gotz the hock and erythang !!!  Directions said we don't hafta refrigerate/freeze.
> 
> 
> Laaaaaaawd that's the best ham I've eva eaten !!
> ...



Sounds like I need to get me one of those. 

I was reading up on fresh/cured whole hams last night and ran across some from Spain that are whole and vacuumed packed. When it arrives you're supposed to remove it from vacuum pack and just leave it out to get fresh air up to a couple of months. They continue to cure. Which the old timers did here anyway.

Anyway, they were called Jamon Serrano and a Jamon Iberico. 

Hate to know what they cost.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2017)

Both my Grandfathers used to just leave there cured whole hams hanging, never refrigerated. They would just go slice off what they needed while hanging for that meal. Of course, they ate it quite regularly too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2017)

The old smoke house up at the ol home place still has the fat and salt dripping stains in the wooden floor from hanging cured whole hams. 

My Grandfather on my Dad's side of the family had a boxcar for a barn with shed roofs built onto it, and just left ham hanging in the boxcar until he needed some.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2017)

I got one from BO$$ way back in a cloth sack, left it hangin in my crawl space for about 2 months until we ate it up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2017)

Reckon I'll get busy, Aunt and cousin sposed to be coming over. I have no idea when though.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 9, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Sounds like I need to get me one of those.
> 
> 
> I've eaten ham all over the US, best I ever had.
> ...




This one was over $90 and well worth it, can't EVEN imagine what the Italians want.  I'd hafta finance it.





Jeff C. said:


> The old smoke house up at the ol home place still has the fat and salt dripping stains in the wooden floor from hanging cured whole hams.
> 
> My Grandfather on my Dad's side of the family had a boxcar for a barn with shed roofs built onto it, and just left ham hanging in the boxcar until he needed some.





Wow, too cool !!!  I bet that ole smoke house still smells good !!!



Gotta crash bro's, good day to ya !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 9, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Ole sockbro is back in the saddle! Welcome back my friend! Like Gobble said call us if you need anything brother!
> 
> just seen a non Caucasian feller take about 10 lbs of powdered blue ink to the face an neck.....i cant quit laughing


Reminds me of my old job. Young fella worked in the BIG warehouse and Boss had a feeling he was sleepin on the job. They found a nice little boxed in area on the bottom shelf in a dark corner. One day Boss put the blue chalk from a chalk line in the area. Little fella came into the break room and his back was covered in blue chalk. He got escorted out. 


Keebs said:


> RIP Knothead............. the doctors did all they could do and the decision was made to let her go home............ please say a prayer for those parents.
> 
> Mornin......



I am so sorry Keebs. DANG.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2017)

Keebs said:


> RIP Knothead............. the doctors did all they could do and the decision was made to let her go home............ please say a prayer for those parents.
> 
> Mornin......



Dadgummit!!! I hate that Keebs. My condolences to y'all. Prayers for her mama. That's a hard burden to live out your life with.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2017)

Thank ya'll.......... I have no words and if I tried, I'd be typing through tears.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 9, 2017)

Keebs,

My sincere condolences go out to your entire family in this tragedy.  

My Prayers are being sent up for all of you in hopes of offering some comfort to each one of you.  

You have surely been there for me during so many of my  trials and tribulations in Texas and I am so thankful for your Thoughts and Prayers that helped Teresa and me and I will continue to keep your family in my Prayers as well.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 9, 2017)

I knew my tater chips wouldn't make it till lunch.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Keebs,
> 
> My sincere condolences go out to your entire family in this tragedy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I knew my tater chips wouldn't make it till lunch.



You're a tater chip lush....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2017)

What's fer lunch? Slim Pickens here, Jag and might have to go hit a drive thru. Gotta go to HD or Lowes anyway.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 9, 2017)

Pulled pork sammich + NChb sauce - tater chips + H2O x 4 chocolate chip cookies =


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2017)

Got treated to Chinese by LilD.......... I be stuffed!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Got treated to Chinese by LilD.......... I be stuffed!



You'll be hungry in an hour.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2017)

My GON is creeping very slow today, partially loading pages and sometimes just flat out failing to load. Signs of a server crash.

I have done everything on my end to correct any system errors that may exist and this is the only site doing this. 

Y'all having this issue too?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You'll be hungry in an hour.


 I have Girl Scout Cookies, just in case.......... 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> My GON is creeping very slow today, partially loading pages and sometimes just flat out failing to load. Signs of a server crash.
> 
> I have done everything on my end to correct any system errors that may exist and this is the only site doing this.
> 
> Y'all having this issue too?


yep!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2017)

That's more like it. It has returned to it's snapping self,,,,,,,,,for now. Lots of reports of account intrusions on Facebook, I wonder if a hacker turned loose something nasty that is effecting all social media and forums. 

This one was extremely slow and fragmented earlier. 

I had a security notice that somebody from NC was attempting to access my FB account and put the brakes on that one. But have other friends that don't have their security protocols set as high and they are getting friend requests left and right as if on a new account. 

Must be the Russians.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Pulled pork sammich + NChb sauce - tater chips + H2O x 4 chocolate chip cookies =





Keebs said:


> Got treated to Chinese by LilD.......... I be stuffed!



Whopper, fries, and shakes for Jag and me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2017)

Still slow as melting ice in Siberia for me. Couldn't even load the forum on my wifi, had to go to LTE and still lagging.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's more like it. It has returned to it's snapping self,,,,,,,,,for now. Lots of reports of account intrusions on Facebook, I wonder if a hacker turned loose something nasty that is effecting all social media and forums.
> 
> This one was extremely slow and fragmented earlier.
> 
> ...


Still slow here, not AS bad, but still slow........
I've been seeing folks talk about the hacking too, I hope I have mine set high enough.


Jeff C. said:


> Whopper, fries, and shakes for Jag and me.


Love me some Burger King!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Still slow here, not AS bad, but still slow........
> I've been seeing folks talk about the hacking too, I hope I have mine set high enough.
> 
> Love me some Burger King!



I love'em, just can't eat'em often.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2017)

Everytime I eat a fast food burger I get sleepy as Rip Van Winkle.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Everytime I eat a fast food burger I get sleepy as Rip Van Winkle.


They used to give me heart burn until I started drinking my ACV every day, now a lot of things don't bother me any more!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 9, 2017)

Sum Ting Wong with this site.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 9, 2017)

Anyone seen nic. Today?

Oh, hey folks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 9, 2017)

Grrrrrrrrrr, crap. Couldn't sleep today, gonna be a looooong night.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sum Ting Wong with this site.


 did you send out the memo??


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Anyone seen nic. Today?
> 
> Oh, hey folks


saw him slide through the back room way earlier, nothing since.......


Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr, crap. Couldn't sleep today, gonna be a looooong night.


 bless yo heart.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 9, 2017)

I KNEW with all this wind we'd lose power, yep.  Generac kicked in within 3 seconds !!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I KNEW with all this wind we'd lose power, yep.  Generac kicked in within 3 seconds !!!




Later Folks, buckle up!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 9, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I KNEW with all this wind we'd lose power, yep.  Generac kicked in within 3 seconds !!!



Put some rocks in yo pocket before you go to work skinny bones.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 9, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Put some rocks in yo pocket before you go to work skinny bones.





Yeah, right !!  Still wanna get down to 200lbs.  You haven't gained a lb in 30 yrs !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 9, 2017)

Good windy Wednesday evening. Mz. R's birthday today. She gets to pick where we dine tonight.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 9, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good windy Wednesday evening. Mz. R's birthday today. She gets to pick where we dine tonight.



Crystals, taco bell, booger kang ... 

Happy birthday Mrs Moonpie


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 9, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good windy Wednesday evening. Mz. R's birthday today. She gets to pick where we dine tonight.




Happy Birthday Mz. Rhonda !!!  Dang Moonbro, grill her a steak and some skrimps !! 



Gotta go . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 9, 2017)

I was gonna ask if he's letting littles taxidermy  mount his deer this year


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 9, 2017)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I was gonna ask if he's letting littles taxidermy  mount his deer this year





Shannon does my birds. Matt Broome in Leesburg does my deer. I should be getting that crazy looking 7 point back in April.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good windy Wednesday evening. Mz. R's birthday today. She gets to pick where we dine tonight.



Hey Moonpie!!! You going to the Spring Dutch Oven Gathering?

Nicodemus better make an appearance too.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 9, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Moonpie!!! You going to the Spring Dutch Oven Gathering?
> 
> Nicodemus better make an appearance too.





Sorry, old Friend, but I won`t be in attendance up there.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 9, 2017)

I know we talked a year or so back and you mentioned letting Shannon mount your next deer after seeing Jody and Randy deer.  Shannon has mine and my step dads from this year.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2017)

Bout time to call it a day. I've been a shopvac fool today.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 9, 2017)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I know we talked a year or so back and you mentioned letting Shannon mount your next deer after seeing Jody and Randy deer.  Shannon has mine and my step dads from this year.





I have some bluebills, ringnecks, a ruddy, and a canvasback that I need to get to him. Shannon Little is a mighty fine taxidermist.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 9, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, right !!  Still wanna get down to 200lbs.  You haven't gained a lb in 30 yrs !!!


And the boy is so proud to be at 206 lbs.  He gots a lot to fill.  I might nota, but things shift. 


Moonpie1 said:


> Good windy Wednesday evening. Mz. R's birthday today. She gets to pick where we dine tonight.


Happy Birthday to sweet Mz. R! 
My choice would be Moonpie's outdoor kitchen.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 9, 2017)

Planning on it Miggy. Just got to see how work load is. She wanted to meet our son and his gal friend for tonight. Her day her choice.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Planning on it Miggy. Just got to see how work load is. She wanted to meet our son and his gal friend for tonight. Her day her choice.



Happy Birthday to the sweet MzR, Moon.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 9, 2017)

Vegetable soup and corn bread.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 9, 2017)

She said to tell everyone thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 9, 2017)

Breakfast for suppa at the Cafe 356. 
The boy was down to 130 after surgery. That juss don't look right on a 6'4 body. Screws were pokin outta his back. We done fattened him up good.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 9, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Moonpie!!! You going to the Spring Dutch Oven Gathering?
> 
> Nicodemus better make an appearance too.





Nicodemus said:


> Sorry, old Friend, but I won`t be in attendance up there.



The next one is at the Poole Plantation


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Breakfast for suppa at the Cafe 356.
> The boy was down to 130 after surgery. That juss don't look right on a 6'4 body. Screws were pokin outta his back. We done fattened him up good.



Havin sausage, egg, and cheese on English muffins fo suppa.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 9, 2017)

Evening


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Evening




Evenin stranger.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Planning on it Miggy. Just got to see how work load is. She wanted to meet our son and his gal friend for tonight. Her day her choice.



Yep, happy birthday to the blueberry queen.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 9, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> I have some bluebills, ringnecks, a ruddy, and a canvasback that I need to get to him. Shannon Little is a mighty fine taxidermist.



He sure is.  Not the fastest return but I'd rather wait some for the quality  he does.  His work is 2nd to bon


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 9, 2017)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> He sure is.  Not the fastest return but I'd rather wait some for the quality  he does.  His work is 2nd to bon




Yep. He did this blackwing turkey for me a couple of years ago. Excellent work.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 9, 2017)

Nice bird nic.  Iv never shot a turkey.

Don't hold.me.to this but  im.99% sure Shannon  said he doesn't mount fish anymore.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 10, 2017)

Today is my Friday.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 10, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Today is my Friday.



Mine too... 
Nice an cool outside this morning! Im dreading the return of summer heat!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 10, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep. He did this blackwing turkey for me a couple of years ago. Excellent work.



Nice bird Nic! Hooks look good on that old Tom!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 10, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Mine too...
> Nice an cool outside this morning! Im dreading the return of summer heat!



Been on the roof sitting in a chair ?


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 10, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Been on the roof sitting in a chair ?



Been out on the rail yard


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2017)

Mornin blood, gobblein.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 10, 2017)

Morning folks, been busy most of the night


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 10, 2017)

hey Chief

morning wybro,  enjoy the time off?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 10, 2017)

For some reason.........today is my Friday too !!!!!!  


Good Morning to you Gobblin, Blood, Chief, Wycliff and to the rest of you fine Driveler friends.  Gobblin, I definitely need a cup or three of your fresh brewed coffee this morning to get fully awake.

Am I the ONLY one here that is having severe allergy problems due to cedar trees???  My eyes are watering, throat is scratchy, nose running, and just making me feel lousy most of the day and night.  Every year, the cedar trees drive me completely nuts for about 4 weeks or so.  My blue Silverado is just about white colored with the pollen from a huge cedar tree in my yard.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 10, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hey Chief
> 
> morning wybro,  enjoy the time off?



Yes sir, road up to the mountains for some much needed R&R


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 10, 2017)

Morning Gobble, Jeff,Wy, Bloodbro and EE. 34 degrees at 31220.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2017)

Jag has been sneezing his brains out lately, EE. Don't know what it is with his allergies. It could be anything, he's allergic to everything....poor fella.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2017)

Mornin Gobble, Wy, Moon, EE & Jeffbro.
A little chill in the air this mornin, huh?


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 10, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Yes sir, road up to the mountains for some much needed R&R



can I come


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 10, 2017)

Lil Wy's allergies have been giving him a fit, not sure whats been causing it. But his nose has been runny for a week


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 10, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> can I come



Sure, but I'm home now so all expenses are on you


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin Gobble, Wy, Moon, EE & Jeffbro.
> A little chill in the air this mornin, huh?



Mornin Moon, Wy, Amigo.

I'm with blood, MWGA! 










(Make Winter Great Again)


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 10, 2017)

EE, did you have to make a trip to FL?


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 10, 2017)

Don't mind the chill we have here this morning, the mountain air was a little to cool for me in the mornings


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Don't mind the chill we have here this morning, the mountain air was a little to cool for me in the mornings



Where did you go Wy?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 10, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> can I come



I need to catch the Chief disease and get some stuff done here but a trip to the mtns sure sounds good to me too


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 10, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin Gobble, Wy, Moon, EE & Jeffbro.
> A little chill in the air this mornin, huh?



almost enough to think it is winter.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 10, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Where did you go Wy?



Gatlinburg, Tn


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 10, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> EE, did you have to make a trip to FL?




Gobblin, thankfully the fire turned out to not be as bad as they originally thought and they were able to get everything changed out and will be able to start back up this weekend with hopefully no major problems.  This system was in a large lumber mill operation and was their first fire since way back 12 years ago and I reminded them of that fact.  

They did have a back-up set of filters in their inventory but they originally thought that other things had been damaged in their system.  It took until around noon yesterday for them to access the actual damages and I breathed a lot easier after their assessment. 

The good news is that they will be ordering another back-up set early next week so everything should be fine for now.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 10, 2017)

Morning Miggy. Time to get this lastun behind us. Cyl.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2017)

Well, it's bout that time. Gotta shopvac the spiders and cobwebs out of garage, then wipe down the walls prepping for paint.

Paint the entire garage and Jag's room and stairwell, the rest is just minor touch up stuff.

Holler later.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 10, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, it's bout that time. Gotta shopvac the spiders and cobwebs out of garage, then wipe down the walls prepping for paint.
> 
> Paint the entire garage and Jag's room and stairwell, the rest is just minor touch up stuff.
> 
> Holler later.



Morning Jeff... Dont werk tew hard today


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, it's bout that time. Gotta shopvac the spiders and cobwebs out of garage, then wipe down the walls prepping for paint.
> 
> Paint the entire garage and Jag's room and stairwell, the rest is just minor touch up stuff.
> 
> Holler later.



Dang it boy. You have to go to work just to get a vacation from home.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 10, 2017)

Stepson and his wife welcomed baby girl #2 this morning!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 10, 2017)

Morning !!!  Good 12hrs last night !!



I'd hate to know I hadda follow Chiefbro all day, dood's like a spider monkey on crack..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 10, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Stepson and his wife welcomed baby girl #2 this morning!





OMG !!!  What are they doing to the baybay with dem scissors ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 10, 2017)

Didjashehave a extra fanger ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 10, 2017)

I don't know nuttin 'bout birthin no babies . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Stepson and his wife welcomed baby girl #2 this morning!




Grandpa Jason


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 10, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Grandpa Jason



I was labled that last year with the first one... Took a second to soak in... But i settled with being called papa.. Little children are a blessing! They are innocent and sweet.. Its my job to teach them to hunt,fish, chew, spit and swear when necessary...i got this


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 10, 2017)

Gotta crash, congrats Bloodbro on the new pup !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2017)

Good Googly Moogly, blood gettin old. Congrats bud!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning !!!  Good 12hrs last night !!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd hate to know I hadda follow Chiefbro all day, dood's like a spider monkey on crack..



It's catchin up to me, Quackbro.

Dang bleach is killin me, gotta winder open and a small fan exhausting it out too.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> I was labled that last year with the first one... Took a second to soak in... But i settled with being called papa.. Little children are a blessing! They are innocent and sweet.. Its my job to teach them to hunt,fish, chew, spit and swear when necessary...i got this


 Congrats!

Mornin Folks!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 10, 2017)

Morning Quackbro and Keebs. Quacks probably asleep by now. At least it's FRIDAY Keebs! We can make it! Sounds like you have all the qualifications Blood! Congrats to you all!!!


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Feb 10, 2017)

Morning everyone. Happy Friday. We finally made it. It has been a long week.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Quackbro and Keebs. Quacks probably asleep by now. At least it's FRIDAY Keebs! We can make it! Sounds like you have all the qualifications Blood! Congrats to you all!!!


 Ya got dat right!!


JonathanG2013 said:


> Morning everyone. Happy Friday. We finally made it. It has been a long week.


 Mornin, welcome to the Driveler!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 10, 2017)

Morning JG2013. Hoping it be time to go before I know it!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> It's catchin up to me, Quackbro.
> 
> Dang bleach is killin me, gotta winder open and a small fan exhausting it out too.


 I HATE the way bleach does me,,,,,,,,I love the way it cleans but dang!!


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Feb 10, 2017)

Keebs how old is your son now in your avatar? Great pic.  Mine is almost 4.


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 10, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> I was labled that last year with the first one... Took a second to soak in... But i settled with being called papa.. Little children are a blessing! They are innocent and sweet.. Its my job to teach them to hunt,fish, chew, spit and swear when necessary...i got this



atta boy  .....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2017)

JonathanG2013 said:


> Keebs how old is your son now in your avatar? Great pic.  Mine is almost 4.


bless your heart, darlin', that is my grandson and he will be 4 in march, your son is a cutie too!!


Nugefan said:


> atta boy  .....


 Hey you!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 10, 2017)

Good Morning!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Good Morning!!


you full of ham and sausage yet?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2017)

Keebs said:


> you full of ham and sausage yet?



That sounds goot. I'm hawngry....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That sounds goot. I'm hawngry....


He has my package from Bo$$.............. I have a left over plate from the American Legion meeting last night (fried cheekun, beans, peas, cake & banannaaa puddin), those sweet folks will fix me and my co-worker plates to have for lunch the next day after their meetings, same as the Vietnam Vets do, I love my military bunch!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2017)

Got the whole garage shop vac'd to the ceiling. Got about half sprayed with Clorox cleaner, brushed, then wiped down from ceiling to floor with wet towel.

Neck is bout broke, don't think I can do anymore today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2017)

Waitin on my Aunt and cousin to roll up, should be here any minute.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 10, 2017)

Bout time to get out of there and breath some fresh air Jeff. Maybe a BLD?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 10, 2017)

20 more minutes! I think it has stopped Keebs!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 10, 2017)

Havnt had any yet Keebs. I gave dad my one of my sausage packs cause he always donates Boss gift. I just put it all in the freezer. I'll try to get your way soon.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2017)

Going to muds house tonight.  He's gonna grill


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Havnt had any yet Keebs. I gave dad my one of my sausage packs cause he always donates Boss gift. I just put it all in the freezer. I'll try to get your way soon.


 I know, juss pickin atcha!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Going to muds house tonight.  He's gonna grill


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2017)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Bout time to get out of there and breath some fresh air Jeff. Maybe a BLD?



X10 Moon.....all I can smell is Clorox and I've been visiting with Aunt, her daughter(cousin), and her husband.

Poor fella is several years younger than me and has Alzheimers, bet he didn't say 10 words the entire time. They were here a couple of hours. He's had to quit work, can't drive anymore, nothing, etc.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 10, 2017)

Momma and cub are doing great! Thanks for the well wishes..... Aintcha glad it aint you... I know i am ...LOL!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Momma and cub are doing great! Thanks for the well wishes..... Aintcha glad it aint you... I know i am ...LOL!!!



I'm diggin bein a Grandpa, bloodbro. That's how I justified the grey beard.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


 will you please speed that clock up?? I'm ready to go!!


Jeff C. said:


> X10 Moon.....all I can smell is Clorox and I've been visiting with Aunt, her daughter(cousin), and her husband.
> 
> Poor fella is several years younger than me and has Alzheimers, bet he didn't say 10 words the entire time. They were here a couple of hours. He's had to quit work, can't drive anymore, nothing, etc.


aawww how sad..........


blood on the ground said:


> Momma and cub are doing great! Thanks for the well wishes..... Aintcha glad it aint you... I know i am ...LOL!!!


 - - just keeping Tiny Terror like I do is about to whoop me!  Ain't no way I could start over, if I had a choice that is.......


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 10, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm diggin bein a Grandpa, bloodbro. That's how I justified the grey beard.


All things considered Jeff, I'd be willing to bet you are the best grandpa ever! 


Keebs said:


> will you please speed that clock up?? I'm ready to go!!
> 
> aawww how sad..........
> 
> - - just keeping Tiny Terror like I do is about to whoop me!  Ain't no way I could start over, if I had a choice that is.......



Yep!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 10, 2017)

Afternoon bro's !!  Last one !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 10, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon bro's !!  Last one !!!



You already outa beerz? I'll bring you some


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 10, 2017)

Hoping for a smooth night !! Somebody hava BLD, or 3 for me !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hoping for a smooth night !! Somebody hava BLD, or 3 for me !!



Gotta a bottle of Weller sittin rat cheer.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2017)

Keebs said:


> will you please speed that clock up?? I'm ready to go!!
> 
> aawww how sad..........
> 
> - - just keeping Tiny Terror like I do is about to whoop me!  Ain't no way I could start over, if I had a choice that is.......



Yeah it was sad.



blood on the ground said:


> All things considered Jeff, I'd be willing to bet you are the best grandpa ever!
> 
> 
> Yep!



Wait, what's this all things considered mess? 

I can tell you one thing for sure, he's my favorite only grandyoungin. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hoping for a smooth night !! Somebody hava BLD, or 3 for me !!



I gotcha Quackbro! 

Gonna be a jolly rancher kinda night.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 10, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gotta a bottle of Weller sittin rat cheer.



miggy go top shelf those well drinks will give you a headache.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gotta a bottle of Weller sittin rat cheer.



Did you get that Vessel sink installed?

Might have a sip or 3 of that Macallan I bought in Texas.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2017)

Couldn't stand it, closed the garage door and noticed how dirty the inside of it was, so went ahead and knocked it out. Just waiting on it to drip dry.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> miggy go top shelf those well drinks will give you a headache.


The only thing higher on the shelf than this is Pappy Van Winkle. I'm not Elfiii rich so that ain't happnin. Had about three BLD's of the Weller the other night and woke up fine. 


Jeff C. said:


> Couldn't stand it, closed the garage door and noticed how dirty the inside of it was, so went ahead and knocked it out. Just waiting on it to drip dry.


Your OCD is killin me man!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 10, 2017)

never had a weller.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 10, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Stepson and his wife welcomed baby girl #2 this morning!


Congrats Papa! 
H22 has cleaned all kinds of wild animals and not thought a thing about it. Dr. asked if he wanted to do that and he said, no way dude. That's what I'm paying you to do. Then he bout fainted. 


Jeff C. said:


> Couldn't stand it, closed the garage door and noticed how dirty the inside of it was, so went ahead and knocked it out. Just waiting on it to drip dry.


You killin me. Slow yo butt down. 

Couldn't go camping at Edisto this year thanks to hurricane Matthew. They JUST got to our little bungalow restoring the beach. Kinda cool watching how they do it.  Campground won't be done till Sept. Did get a site on Hunting Island for Labor day weekend. It aint my little island, but it's the neighboring island. 
Their beach front sites are still closed too, but at least we got a site.  Love me some low country Souff Carolina.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The only thing higher on the shelf than this is Pappy Van Winkle. I'm not Elfiii rich so that ain't happnin. Had about three BLD's of the Weller the other night and woke up fine.
> 
> Your OCD is killin me man!!!



Killin you?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Congrats Papa!
> H22 has cleaned all kinds of wild animals and not thought a thing about it. Dr. asked if he wanted to do that and he said, no way dude. That's what I'm paying you to do. Then he bout fainted.
> 
> You killin me. Slow yo butt down.
> ...



That's weird because they sent me an email a while back and let reserve 3 days. 

I better cancel, I'm probly gonna be the only one there.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 10, 2017)

Oh...... And the boy sold yet another car last night. 
I do believe he found his calling. His heart will always be in the medical field, but he's takin what they givin cause his workin for a livin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 10, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> That's weird because they sent me an email a while back and let reserve 3 days.
> 
> I better cancel, I'm probly gonna be the only one there.



Me too, but it was AFTER Sept. 1. I ain't driving down there for 2 nights. 
They wouldn't let us come till Sept 1. We going to Hunting Aug. 30 - Sept.3.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2017)

I admit, I over did it today, but got 2/3 of it done. Almost looks brand new again, I could actually get away with just touching up a few spots with paint.

Lil Everett and daughter are here and I can't hold no longer than about 5 mins. Inhaled wayyyy too much Clorox too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh...... And the boy sold yet another car last night.
> I do believe he found his calling. His heart will always be in the medical field, but he's takin what they givin cause his workin for a livin.



Sounds like Cody is really doing well with sales. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me too, but it was AFTER Sept. 1. I ain't driving down there for 2 nights.
> They wouldn't let us come till Sept 1. We going to Hunting Aug. 30 - Sept.3.



I better go back and read that email and check the dates they gave me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2017)

Man, my internet is lagging. Always does on a Friday night.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 10, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> That's weird because they sent me an email a while back and let reserve 3 days.
> 
> I better cancel, I'm probly gonna be the only one there.



Might want to check it. They have another camp ground off the beach toward the Edistonian store. Mighta book you there. You gotta drive to the beach. 
The boy stayed back there and enjoyed it, but that was when he was in high school. They didn't care. 
If you think Edisto is off the beaten path, Hunting aint got NOTHING. Well, a campground store for essentials. That's ALL. Palm trees growing on the beach.Very natural setting. See deer and tracks all ova the beach. It's got all the camping amenities, but it's like Cade's Cove beach side.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Might want to check it. They have another camp ground off the beach toward the Edistonian store. Mighta book you there. You gotta drive to the beach.
> The boy stayed back there and enjoyed it, but that was when he was in high school. They didn't care.
> If you think Edisto is off the beaten path, Hunting aint got NOTHING. Well, a campground store for essentials. That's ALL. Palm trees growing on the beach.Very natural setting. See deer and tracks all ova the beach. It's got all the camping amenities, but it's like Cade's Cove beach side.



I'll have to take a look at that.!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2017)

Dang it.....Aunt had a gallon of fresh homemade Brunswick stew for me and forgot to give it to me. Woulda ate that tonight. MizT is gonna go pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 10, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll have to take a look at that.!



DO! We got site 171 and 174 and  was still available. Aint many sites left. We tried John's Island, but it was booked.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 10, 2017)

Evening drivelers. Got some stuffed, bacon wrapped back straps about to hit the egg. Dang Jeff come up for air!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 10, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang it.....Aunt had a gallon of fresh homemade Brunswick stew for me and forgot to give it to me. Woulda ate that tonight. MizT is gonna go pick it up tomorrow.



We done had one of the containers of skrimps you shared with us. H22 fixin to do something with the other container. Cody just called the fiance and asked what was cookin at the Cafe356. She told him fresh skrimp from Louisiana He said he'd wait to eat at home.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We done had one of the containers of skrimps you shared with us. H22 fixin to do something with the other container. Cody just called the fiance and asked what was cookin at the Cafe356. She told him fresh skrimp from Louisiana He said he'd wait to eat at home.



Cody be a smart feller. 

Wish I could've given y'all more. I didn't get too much myself. They were fresh, but pushing it. They were about sold out and no one else on that dock had any. So, I knew I was getting the remnants of what the guy had left.

I wasted a Tupperware container just like that in my etouffee. I screwed it up adding more flower. I knew better, but don't tell Amigo.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2017)

I couldn't even load gon on my compooter 

Resetting modem


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2017)

Macallan going down smoove!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 10, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Cody be a smart feller.
> 
> Wish I could've given y'all more. I didn't get too much myself. They were fresh, but pushing it. They were about sold out and no one else on that dock had any. So, I knew I was getting the remnants of what the guy had left.
> 
> I wasted a Tupperware container just like that in my etouffee. I screwed it up adding more flower. I knew better, but don't tell Amigo.




That moon is Yuge tonight.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 10, 2017)

Jeff fa fa fixin to go set them billy boyz straight. He GON be a leader and things of that nature.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff fa fa fixin to go set them billy boyz straight. He GON be a leader and things of that nature.




Here I'm iz!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2017)

I'd love to see Moonbro get funkay!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 10, 2017)

Makes me proud that the boy's fiance comes (home) aka cafe356 after work. 4:30pm. Then the boy gets home at 8 and sits in the kitchen telling us bout his day. By the way another car gone today thanks to Cody.  Then H22 say's, your girl is back in your room, might wanta go greet her. She will go to her parents  house later and take the grand doggie with her. LAWD, I'm gonna miss this next month.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 10, 2017)

Hey y'all 

Congrats Blood

I am officially old. As in Grandpa too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Makes me proud that the boy's fiance comes (home) aka cafe356 after work. 4:30pm. Then the boy gets home at 8 and sits in the kitchen telling us bout his day. By the way another car gone today thanks to Cody.  Then H22 say's, your girl is back in your room, might wanta go greet her. She will go to her parents  house later and take the grand doggie with her. LAWD, I'm gonna miss this next month.



I know the feeling, hated when CAITLIN moved back out, and bye bye Everett too. They are visiting tonight. 



Lukikus2 said:


> Hey y'all
> 
> Congrats Blood
> 
> I am officially old. As in Grandpa too.



Congrats Luki!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 10, 2017)

Lukikus2 said:


> Hey y'all
> 
> Congrats Blood
> 
> I am officially old. As in Grandpa too.



Well. Look at chu. 
I reckon all I'm gonna have is grand doggies. The futuregrandbabymama  don't want chillens. Hopefully in the future..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 10, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well. Look at chu.
> I reckon all I'm gonna have is grand doggies. The futuregrandbabymama  don't want chillens. Hopefully in the future..



Probably not tho. He don't want to share his Marfan genes.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 10, 2017)

Jeff with the right number of BLD's I might just surprise y'all. Cody is doing great Mrs. H! We just finished up some backstraps and sweet taters.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 10, 2017)

*Straps and sweet taters.*

It was almost edible.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Jeff with the right number of BLD's I might just surprise y'all. Cody is doing great Mrs. H! We just finished up some backstraps and sweet taters.



I'm gonna try to remedy that in the future then. 

Dang, that looks good Moon.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 10, 2017)

Thanks guys. It's my step daughter Mrs22 but I'll count her.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 10, 2017)

Chocolate covered donut for dessert.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 10, 2017)

Congrats Luki. Too full for dessert right now Jeff. Maybe a little later.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 10, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Congrats Luki. Too full for dessert right now Jeff. Maybe a little later.



Thank you kindly. Good looking victuals right there.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 11, 2017)

Good Saturday morning.   It is warm and bright out in 30055.   Coffee is brewed and the day has gotten off to a good start.

Go Cody!!

Some good looking vittles last night.   It was clean out the ice box left overs here.   Time to start over filling it back up.


----------



## cramer (Feb 11, 2017)

Morning sleeping in , burning daylight drivelers and Gobblin
Thanks for the coffee G
I figure once the aroma of the coffee reaches their noses and connects with their brains they will all be


----------



## cramer (Feb 11, 2017)

Congrats to BoG and Luki
Sounds like he Grandpa biznezz is boomin!
We've got grandbaby # 2 coming in less than a month


----------



## cramer (Feb 11, 2017)

BTW Chief - thanks for sticking me with the lab puppy. You were plan B
It was a little to soon to spring on my wife after Tobie just passed, but he's growing on her ( and me )
He has a tail like a gator = whomp, whomp , whomp


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2017)

Morning gobblein, Cramer.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 11, 2017)

cramer said:


> Morning sleeping in , burning daylight drivelers and Gobblin
> Thanks for the coffee G
> I figure once the aroma of the coffee reaches their noses and connects with their brains they will all be



howdy cramer

and yes the granbaby biz is popping out all over the place.


----------



## cramer (Feb 11, 2017)

Hey Chief - Is Mr Everett still there?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 11, 2017)

Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2017)

cramer said:


> BTW Chief - thanks for sticking me with the lab puppy. You were plan B
> It was a little to soon to spring on my wife after Tobie just passed, but he's growing on her ( and me )
> He has a tail like a gator = whomp, whomp , whomp



I ran into a guy (neighbor) shortly after that and he seemed about ready to give up one that was about a year old. It had ripped into his upholstery in the back seat of his truck at the same little store we were at that day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2017)

cramer said:


> Hey Chief - Is Mr Everett still there?



No sir, he went home last night, but coming back @ 2:00 this afternoon.



gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief



Hey gobblein.


----------



## cramer (Feb 11, 2017)

But Chief. you may have failed to see the opprtunity.
You could have many things to fix in your spare time with a 14 mo lab


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2017)

cramer said:


> But Chief. you may have failed to see the opprtunity.
> You could have many things to fix in your spare time with a 14 mo lab



 

I'm repairing a few small inconspicuous chewed on areas from Maggie now almost 12 yrs later in the house.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2017)

Anyone know someone that can build me a simple inexpensive fireplace mantle and surround? A couple of legs, header, mantel, and filler panels? Maybe a base piece on bottom of legs.


----------



## cramer (Feb 11, 2017)

Morning Quack - fix us some grub


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 11, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Cody be a smart feller.
> 
> Wish I could've given y'all more. I didn't get too much myself. They were fresh, but pushing it. They were about sold out and no one else on that dock had any. So, I knew I was getting the remnants of what the guy had left.
> 
> I wasted a Tupperware container just like that in my etouffee. I screwed it up adding more flower. I knew better, but don't tell Amigo.




Been meaning to tell you, Rachel sent some of your etouffee home with me and I thought it was really GOOD !!



Tate/Champ, Rachel and family are down for the weekend, I'm gonna smoke anudder butt and play with the kiddies !!!


----------



## cramer (Feb 11, 2017)

please


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 11, 2017)

Mronin. 

I woke up before the sun. 
Gonna TRY to sleep in tomorrow.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 11, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Been meaning to tell you, Rachel sent some of your etouffee home with me and I thought it was really GOOD !!
> 
> 
> 
> Tate/Champ, Rachel and family are down for the weekend, I'm gonna smoke anudder butt and play with the kiddies !!!



Please give them a big ol hug from me and tell them we sure did enjoy our time at his little piece of Heaven.. 
You can hug Mz. Dawn from me too!


----------



## cramer (Feb 11, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mronin.
> 
> I woke up before the sun.
> Gonna TRY to sleep in tomorrow.



What has you been doing all morning?
We is hongry


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 11, 2017)

Good Morning and Happy Saturday to you Gobblin, Cramer, Chief, and to Mrs H and Quack (who are both hiding behind the door).  I hope that all of you will have a good day and pass it on.

As for me, I am going to get a shower and go up to the country and try to get some things done today.  One thing for sure, If I try to walk across that big log today while pulling the cards from my cameras, I will be taking things really safely as my left knee is still torn up with multiple bruises and scuff marks and yucky scabs all over it.   

I might even stop and get me a fantastic breakfast at the Evans Diner this morning on my way to the country.  Hopefully, they might have moved into the new location by today.

And speaking of eating, Quack, I missed you for lunch yesterday at Peggy's Restaurant in Wrens as I decided to ride down there and have something really good for lunch!!!!  It was delicious as always.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 11, 2017)

cramer said:


> please



And thank you.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 11, 2017)

Kang Butt !!! 

Looks like it's gonna be an all dayer !!!



Ya'll ever smoked backstrap and/or sausage ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 11, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Please give them a big ol hug from me and tell them we sure did enjoy our time at his little piece of Heaven..
> You can hug Mz. Dawn from me too!




I can handle that, especially Rachel, she's a HAWTIE !!!


----------



## cramer (Feb 11, 2017)

Guess I'll let the dog/horse take me for a walk
Wife is gonna make me a magical omelet while we're gon
Spinach, mushrooms, little sausage - should do the trick


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 11, 2017)

cramer said:


> Guess I'll let the dog/horse take me for a walk
> Wife is gonna make me a magical omelet while we're gon
> Spinach, mushrooms, little sausage - should do the trick





Cramer gotz a lil sausage . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 11, 2017)

cramer said:


> What has you been doing all morning?
> We is hongry


H22 fixin to make some sausage cheese balls. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Kang Butt !!!
> 
> Looks like it's gonna be an all dayer !!!
> 
> ...



I'm sure H22 has. He even smoked a couple of fresh eggs last weekend. They was nasty looking, but he said they tasted good. Think smokey boiled egg.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 11, 2017)

P.S. I did not fall down last night, but the day is young, and I'll probably pull a Hankus...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 11, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 fixin to make some sausage cheese balls.
> 
> 
> I'm sure H22 has. He even smoked a couple of fresh eggs last weekend. They was nasty looking, but he said they tasted good. Think smokey boiled egg.





I'm thanking a smokey toot .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 11, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> P.S. I did not fall down last night, but the day is young, and I'll probably pull a Hankus...





Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm thanking a smokey toot .



I was standing right next to him when he cracked it and it didn't have a toot smell like a boilt egg. The eggs had just been laid that mornin.  Maybe that's the trick


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Been meaning to tell you, Rachel sent some of your etouffee home with me and I thought it was really GOOD !!
> 
> 
> 
> Tate/Champ, Rachel and family are down for the weekend, I'm gonna smoke anudder butt and play with the kiddies !!!



Thanks, but I screwed the roux up by adding more flour to thicken it, even though I knew better. It gives it a floury taste, which it did.

Please tell them hello from Jag and me, hugs to all. Wish I were there myself.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Kang Butt !!!
> 
> Looks like it's gonna be an all dayer !!!
> 
> ...



Yessir, wrap it in bacon to keep it from drying out. Absolutely delicious, especially if not over cooked.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I was standing right next to him when he cracked it and it didn't have a toot smell like a boilt egg. The eggs had just been laid that mornin.  Maybe that's the trick


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 11, 2017)

Mernin golden girlz


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2017)

MizT gave me the day off from bleach. :banana

I was out in the garage when she came out to get her car to leave, and she said she couldn't handle the bleach smell. I said I couldn't even smell it. That's when she said, "if you can't smell it right now, you sure don't need to be doing it again today. Take the day off from bleach today".


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 11, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> MizT gave me the day off from bleach. :banana
> 
> I was out in the garage when she came out to get her car to leave, and she said she couldn't handle the bleach smell. I said I couldn't even smell it. That's when she said, "if you can't smell it right now, you sure don't need to be doing it again today. Take the day off from bleach today".



I hate the beach anyway Jeff ... Load up and come eat with us... Pork and deer on the smoker this mernin


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> I hate the beach anyway Jeff ... Load up and come eat with us... Pork and deer on the smoker this mernin



 

Today definitely isn't a beach day, blood.

Man, that is awfully tempting brother.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 11, 2017)

Hankus was right . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 11, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kang Butt !!!
> 
> Looks like it's gonna be an all dayer !!!
> 
> ...



I've smoked lots of sausage, usually venison though.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 11, 2017)

Morning Quackbro, Jeff, Cramer, Mrs. H, EE, Grandpa Bloodbro and Gobble. Got up early and the playground was empty. Went outside for a few, fixed me and Mz. R some brekfus. Checked in and dang everybody done checked in!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 11, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Quackbro, Jeff, Cramer, Mrs. H, EE, Grandpa Bloodbro and Gobble. Got up early and the playground was empty. Went outside for a few, fixed me and Mz. R some brekfus. Checked in and dang everybody done checked in!



Mernin Moonpie... Them little babies sure are intimidating


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 11, 2017)

Lil bitty baybays skeer me . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 11, 2017)

It doesn't look like we are going to have grand kids. Mz. R sure wants some. Neither one of ours seems to be in no hurry.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 11, 2017)

Im full up with girls... We need some boys now!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 11, 2017)

I'm fairly sure I've posted this before, but I really like this dood !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 11, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lil bitty baybays skeer me . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm fairly sure I've posted this before, but I really like this dood !!!



You can post Chris Stapleton all you want, he's the real deal.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 11, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> You can post Chris Stapleton all you want, he's the real deal.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 11, 2017)

good choice of music quack


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2017)

Chris Stapleton is extremely talented and accomplished as a song writer, vocalist, musician, in several genres to boot.

Bluegrass, Southern Rock, and Country.

A couple of examples:






His vocals are unbelievable in this song:


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 11, 2017)

I don't normally think of Stapleton as a bluegrass artist but he did a good job with Midnight Train


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I don't normally think of Stapleton as a bluegrass artist but he did a good job with Midnight Train


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2017)

Sounds like a good idea!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 11, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> good choice of music quack





Jeff C. said:


> Sounds like a good idea!





Oh yeahhhhhhhh baybay !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2017)

The only things I've done today is inspect the sinks for leakage and cleaned the garage door Windows.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> The only things I've done today is inspect the sinks for leakage and cleaned the garage door Windows.



I got the backsplash on and mounted the vessel sink and faucet on my little project. Will have a pic of it tomorrow, maybe, after grouting the backsplash tile.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 11, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> The only things I've done today is inspect the sinks for leakage and cleaned the garage door Windows.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I got the backsplash on and mounted the vessel sink and faucet on my little project. Will have a pic of it tomorrow, maybe, after grouting the backsplash tile.



I went shopping. Got the boy and his fiance way too much stuff for their new house. Might keep some for myself
Washed all sheets blankets and pillowcases in the house. The boy has 200 thousand pillows on his bed thanks to back surgery. painted my nails, and now it's  time!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 11, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I went shopping. Got the boy and his fiance way too much stuff for their new house. Might keep some for myself
> Washed all sheets blankets and pillowcases in the house. The boy has 200 thousand pillows on his bed thanks to back surgery. painted my nails, and now it's  time!



good plan.   You wouldn't want to spoil him or something.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I got the backsplash on and mounted the vessel sink and faucet on my little project. Will have a pic of it tomorrow, maybe, after grouting the backsplash tile.



10-4, lookin forward to pics. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I went shopping. Got the boy and his fiance way too much stuff for their new house. Might keep some for myself
> Washed all sheets blankets and pillowcases in the house. The boy has 200 thousand pillows on his bed thanks to back surgery. painted my nails, and now it's  time!



  


gobbleinwoods said:


> good plan.   You wouldn't want to spoil him or something.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2017)

Just woke up from a lonnnng nap.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 11, 2017)

Evening, ya'll can keep them grandbabies up there. I'm not ready for that


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 11, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Just woke up from a lonnnng nap.



Probably a much needed nap, you wear me out reading about all the work you are doing


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 11, 2017)

Well den


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 11, 2017)

evening wybro


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 11, 2017)

Evening everybody. They have had the lake drawn down here at the house for for sea wall and boat dock repairs. Do it about every 3 years. Been keeping a check on the ramp. Was able to get the boat in today. Fished from 12:30 till 5:00.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Probably a much needed nap, you wear me out reading about all the work you are doing



Yessir, I was slap wore out from yesterday in the garage, over exposed to Clorox too. 



Hornet22 said:


> Well den







gobbleinwoods said:


> evening wybro



Evening gobblein



Moonpie1 said:


> Evening everybody. They have had the lake drawn down here at the house for for sea wall and boat dock repairs. Do it about every 3 years. Been keeping a check on the ramp. Was able to get the boat in today. Fished from 12:30 till 5:00.


 
Evening Moonbro, how was the fishing?


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 11, 2017)

Going to be a long night


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 11, 2017)

*Good afternoon on the lake.*

We had a good afternoon Jeff.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 11, 2017)

Nice catch Mp


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Going to be a long night



Yessir, it is. I slept too long. 



Moonpie1 said:


> We had a good afternoon Jeff.


 
Dang, you sure did Moon.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 12, 2017)

Good morning folks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 12, 2017)

morning Wybro, I am ready for a cup of coffee


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 12, 2017)

Morning Wy and Gobble. Hard to believe it's February! Coffee is hitting the spot Gobble.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 12, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Wy and Gobble. Hard to believe it's February! Coffee is hitting the spot Gobble.



welcome,

I had hoped to spray the yard for weeds today but it is already too windy this morning.  Must find another task to accomplish.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2017)

Mornin Wy, gobblein, Moon.

I need to get some herbicide out soon also gobblein, what are you spraying?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2017)

Hard to believe it's Winter out there Moon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 12, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Wy, gobblein, Moon.
> 
> I need to get some herbicide out soon also gobblein, what are you spraying?



I am spraying 2,4 D as the bermuda never went dormant and has green in it.   Normally in Feb I would have sprayed 'roundup'.    With the backpack sprayer I sprayed 4-5 feet away from the flower beds yesterday to prevent having to get too close and having overspray.

What do you usually spray?


----------



## cramer (Feb 12, 2017)

Morning Gobble, Chief, EE, Wy, Moon and drivelers
Thanks for the coffee G
Nice haul yesterday MP


----------



## cramer (Feb 12, 2017)

Maybe ya'll should try Spectracide  to kill ants, fleas and such
I used it last year - backyard turned into a dirt foodplot Kilt everthing but the skwerls


----------



## cramer (Feb 12, 2017)

What do ya'll use for pest control in the yard?


----------



## cramer (Feb 12, 2017)

Quack prolly has an AKC registered anteater


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I am spraying 2,4 D as the bermuda never went dormant and has green in it.   Normally in Feb I would have sprayed 'roundup'.    With the backpack sprayer I sprayed 4-5 feet away from the flower beds yesterday to prevent having to get too close and having overspray.
> 
> What do you usually spray?



I have a difficult situation combatting weeds in a Centipede, St Augustine, Bahia(remnants of pasture) lawn.

I have yet to find a single herbicide I can safely spray on all of it. 

Not only that, but what I have found can not be sprayed for certain broadleaf and grassy weeds in those particular grasses. Sometimes I just have to spot spray and then I'm just left with a bare spot. 



cramer said:


> Maybe ya'll should try Spectracide  to kill ants, fleas and such
> I used it last year - backyard turned into a dirt foodplot Kilt everthing but the skwerls



Mornin Cramer, ouch.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2017)

cramer said:


> What do ya'll use for pest control in the yard?



I have put out granular insecticide for Argentine ants, but it just reduces their populations, not eradicate them. Spectracide I believe.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2017)

The main grassy weeds I'm after is crabgrass, poa annua, fescue. Broadleaf = dandelion, plantain, henbit, and probably a couple others. Oh yeah, and wild onion and garlic. 

It requires different herbicides mostly, but difficult on the grasses I don't want injured or killed.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 12, 2017)

Good Morning and Happy Sunday to you Wycliff, Gobblin, Moonpie, Chief, Cramer, and to the rest of you Driveler friends.

I am late getting to this party this morning as I realized that I needed lots more "beauty sleep" than most of you guys.  

I pulled the cards from all of my cameras yesterday and NOT a single buck had shed their antlers yet.  I had several photos with 3, 4, even 5 bucks in the same photo and some of them were also still fighting and appeared to still be rutting.  There are still lots of fresh scrapes located across my property too.  From January 29th until yesterday, there were 4,842 photos on my cameras and the deer, coyotes, turkeys, rabbits, squirrels, owls, raccoons, armadillos, and one resident Bobcat  were moving very actively all over my property. 

I've got to get me some breakfast this morning and decide what I am going to accomplish today.


ps:  I had edit this and go back and add 916 more photos (for the total listed above) because I didn't realize that I didn't upload all of them last night as I went to sleep instead.  I also discovered the bobcat a little bit ago when I finished uploading the other remaining cards.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 12, 2017)

Morning EE and Jeff. Glad to see you made the trip to check the cameras unscathed EE. Had shrimp and backstrap fajitas for supper last night. Thinking about using some of the left overs in a couple of omelettes. May even hit the lake again later, the batteries are charged and waiting.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2017)

Holy Cow EE, that is a lot of pics. Sounds like your property is alive and well with wildlife. 

Haven't figured out what I'm going to do today either. I should finish this garage, but dreading it. I've got a lot more stuff to move off the walls than the other 2/3 I did already. Some of it I can't move without removing most of the items on the shelves.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2017)

Moon, do you ever fish Juliette?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2017)

I'm good mind to go buy me a couple new shelves with wheels. I should have built some years ago.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 12, 2017)

Sure do Jeff. Have caught some really good fish out of there. I see Mrs. H peeking in. Good morning!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 12, 2017)

Mornin!
The boy is suppose to be off today, but going in to close a deal on another new car. 

H22 didn't know they were tearing down the Varsity on Milledge Ave. in Athens. We going to have lunch there and take lots of pictures. I'll get plenty of hats for the next gathering.  His uncle played for UGA and there is a pic of him on display. Maybe we can get it for the Bulldawg room. Doubt it will fit my my humble abode.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 12, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Sure do Jeff. Have caught some really good fish out of there. I see Mrs. H peeking in. Good morning!



Mornin!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 12, 2017)

Mernin children... We had a crowd here last night.. Smoked pork, deer roast, baked beans , tater salad, Brunswick stew! No pics so ..guess what


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!





blood on the ground said:


> Mernin children... We had a crowd here last night.. Smoked pork, deer roast, baked beans , tater salad, Brunswick stew! No pics so ..guess what



Morning kids.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2017)

Daggum Elm trees are blooming.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2017)

Caitlin and Everett spent the night, everyone of them are still sleeping. 

Guess I'll just go to Lowes by myself.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 12, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning EE and Jeff. Glad to see you made the trip to check the cameras unscathed EE. Had shrimp and backstrap fajitas for supper last night. Thinking about using some of the left overs in a couple of omelettes. May even hit the lake again later, the batteries are charged and waiting.




Is it true that all of those big bass decided to commit suicide yesterday by jumping into your boat ?????  Man, congrats on that nice bunch of fish.  


Moon, you better believe that I crossed those logs yesterday with the utmost caution.  I do plan on cutting these logs into smaller pieces and getting them out of the way as they have continued to decay so my 18" chainsaw should cut through them a lot easier now as I have to make a cut from each side just to hopefully reach the middle area.  I just need to get a couple of my local friends to help me with that project soon.


Gotta get a move on an get a shower because my Daughter and Son-in-Law are on the way to Augusta so that we can have a good visit that includes lunch together today.  That fact puts some sunshine in my life for sure right now !!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 12, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Caitlin and Everett spent the night, everyone of them are still sleeping.
> 
> Guess I'll just go to Lowes by myself.



Same here. House full. The grand doggy got up with me.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 12, 2017)

first three hours of chain saw work done.   sure takes longer to clean up the downed branches than it takes to put them on the ground.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 12, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> first three hours of chain saw work done.   sure takes longer to clean up the downed branches than it takes to put them on the ground.



And its all back breaking work.... Cutting wood and cleaning up the mess aint for the wimps


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 12, 2017)

Afternoon all !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 12, 2017)

afternoon blood and quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 12, 2017)

Both my neighbors came by yesterday !!  I smoked a butt, grilled some bacon wrapped elk back strap and some wild hog sausage, and smoked some baked beans.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 12, 2017)

Bought some stuff online yesterday, gotta go to town to pick 'em up.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 12, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Both my neighbors came by yesterday !!  I smoked a butt, grilled some bacon wrapped elk back strap and some wild hog sausage, and smoked some baked beans.



Sounds dang good Mil


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 12, 2017)

What'll ya have.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 12, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What'll ya have.



#1 with rings and diet coke?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 12, 2017)

One of the last houses from my childhood still standing. I remember having fish fries and lots of good times in this house. It was my parents best friends place. They had 4 kids. You can see the lights for UGA baseball statium in the background and the new indoor football practice field.. Spent many a night on top of the batters cage on the baseball field. Now there are Frat houses down the street from this house.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 12, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> #1 with rings and diet coke?



Gotta have a Varsity erng..Orange.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 12, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> One of the last houses from my childhood still standing. I remember having fish fries and lots of good times in this house. It was my parents best friends place. They had 4 kids. You can see the lights for UGA baseball statium in the background and the new indoor football practice field.. Spent many a night on top of the batters cage on the baseball field. Now there are Frat houses down the street from this house.



I've often wondered where the $$ comes from to buy those frat house originally and make the renovations to house the members.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 12, 2017)

Just finished up a fried peach pie. I need a nap.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 12, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I've often wondered where the $$ comes from to buy those frat house originally and make the renovations to house the members.



Dues man Dues. 

Women's beach volleyball is on.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 12, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> #1 with rings and diet coke?



I just realized he had already eaten a whole chili dog before I even took a bite of mine.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 12, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just realized he had already eaten a whole chili dog before I even took a bite of mine.



Don't get between a chili dog and hungry man


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 12, 2017)

Wish I was playing golf at Pebble Beach. What a beautiful course. Almost as pretty as The Master's.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 12, 2017)

Just got back home. Had a great time in South Georgia. I got to meet Nic and that was worth the trip. Robert came down and spent the night and Hunted with us and we caught him a mess of Squealers from the pond. Also got to see Mud and appreciate the gift his dad sent me. Also appreciate the jerky and jigs from Robert and the Pickled okra from Nic. Hate to say it but I am getting close to my last Quail hunting trip. My knees and back will not last much longer.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 12, 2017)

Plus I got bout a 100 dressed quail.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 12, 2017)

Keebs I am so sorry for your sad times.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 12, 2017)

But don't give up coming to GA bo$$


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 12, 2017)

I will never give up going on the trip, but will most likely just ride the jeep and fish.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 12, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Just got back home. Had a great time in South Georgia. I got to meet Nic and that was worth the trip. Robert came down and spent the night and Hunted with us and we caught him a mess of Squealers from the pond. Also got to see Mud and appreciate the gift his dad sent me. Also appreciate the jerky and jigs from Robert and the Pickled okra from Nic. Hate to say it but I am getting close to my last Quail hunting trip. My knees and back will not last much longer.



That's awesome. 
That's not.  
You lasted longer than H22 so  to you!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 12, 2017)

Glad you had a good trip B0$$. And a safe return home.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 12, 2017)

Evening


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 12, 2017)

Howdy Wy. You back to night walking?


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 12, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Wy. You back to night walking?



Yes sir, for the next couple


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 12, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Wy. You back to night walking?



Speaking of walking. The Walking Dead comes on in less than an hour. 
The boy went in to work on his day off to close a deal. Took 6 hours.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 12, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Just got back home. Had a great time in South Georgia. I got to meet Nic and that was worth the trip. Robert came down and spent the night and Hunted with us and we caught him a mess of Squealers from the pond. Also got to see Mud and appreciate the gift his dad sent me. Also appreciate the jerky and jigs from Robert and the Pickled okra from Nic. Hate to say it but I am getting close to my last Quail hunting trip. My knees and back will not last much longer.





If you got to meet Nic and Pookie, it was worth the trip bro !!!


Hang in there Bo$$ !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 12, 2017)

Daaaaang, BO$$ got Pookie jerky ???  $$$ can't buy that!! Bout the best I eva ate,  but he don't like me no mo.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 12, 2017)

live from the plastic factory


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 12, 2017)

I am ready to go back to Georgia.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 12, 2017)

Sounds like a good time Ky


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2017)

Just checking in.....just got through in the garage and now eating supper. Brother did come by and set me back a while.

What an idiot!

Not my brother.....ME.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2017)

jeff c. said:


> just checking in.....just got through in the garage and now eating supper. Brother did come by and set me back a while.
> 
> What an idiot!
> 
> Not my brother.....me. Facepalm:



:d:d:d


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 12, 2017)

Happy Mundy kids!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 13, 2017)

Day walkers should start showin up soon


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 13, 2017)

yep!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 13, 2017)

Morning Gobble and Bloodbro. 56 degrees at 31220 and a light breeze.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 13, 2017)

Good morning 62 degrees in the 30901


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 13, 2017)

No clue what the temp is outside... Its been a busy night for me


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 13, 2017)

Good Morning Blood, Gobblin, Moonpie, Wycliff and to the rest of you sleepy Drivelers.

Dang allergy is driving me crazy this morning as I am sneezing, my nose is running, my throat is scratchy and my eyes are watering.  I sure wish this junk would go away soon.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 13, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Blood, Gobblin, Moonpie, Wycliff and to the rest of you sleepy Drivelers.
> 
> Dang allergy is driving me crazy this morning as I am sneezing, my nose is running, my throat is scratchy and my eyes are watering.  I sure wish this junk would go away soon.



Everyone here except me has the allergy thang going on too sockbro... Hope you feel better soon


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 13, 2017)

Jump on innaer one time


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2017)

Mornin folks.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 13, 2017)

Kinda cool on the porch this morning! Hope everyone has a great Monday


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 13, 2017)

Morning peeps


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 13, 2017)

Morning EE, Jeff and Mud.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2017)

Howdy Mudro, Moon, blood, EE, gobblein, and Wygon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 13, 2017)

Mornin boys. My wagons draggin this moaning. Must be Munday


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin boys. My wagons draggin this moaning. Must be Munday



Mornin Amigo, havin a hard time gettin started today myself.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning peeps


Hey birfdayboy!


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Amigo, havin a hard time gettin started today myself.


 I know da feelin!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 13, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Amigo, havin a hard time gettin started today myself.





Keebs said:


> Hey birfdayboy!
> 
> I know da feelin!



I'm on my 3rd cup of coffee and nothing. I think I have a defective batch of coffee. I should be getting the Beavis and Butthead jitters by now.  hehe, hehehe, he, hehehe.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 13, 2017)

Good morning Keebs and Miggy. I hate Mondays!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2017)

Mornin


 <<<<<<<< fried peach pie from the greasy V.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Hey birfdayboy!
> 
> I know da feelin!



Hey galfriend. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm on my 3rd cup of coffee and nothing. I think I have a defective batch of coffee. I should be getting the Beavis and Butthead jitters by now.  hehe, hehehe, he, hehehe.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> 
> <<<<<<<< fried peach pie from the greasy V.



Well hello there! 

Can I have a bite?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2017)

Amigo, I need to kill some wild Onyuns in my pine straw beds before I install it...Image?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2017)

I put a lot of work into washing the walls of this garage, but I think I can get away with just touching up a few small areas with paint now. Instead of having to paint the entire thing.

I've still got way too much stuff in here though. Bought 2 big shelves yesterday and filled the both slap up.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning Keebs and Miggy. I hate Mondays!


 MMmmeeeee to, two, too!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> 
> <<<<<<<< fried peach pie from the greasy V.


I saw where ya'll went, are they really closing the Varsity???


Jeff C. said:


> Hey galfriend.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2017)

Keebs said:


> MMmmeeeee to, two, too!
> 
> I saw where ya'll went, are they really closing the Varsity???



Nobody I mean NOBODY will give an answer. I've heard yes(the one in Athens) and I've heard no way. I heard the whole corner lot was sold and Dairy Queen( Varsity's neighbor) is now shut down.
Also heard they bought a lot in Bethlehem.(where we turned off the big road and saw the new Welcome to Winder sign. That was about 4 years ago.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 13, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Amigo, I need to kill some wild Onyuns in my pine straw beds before I install it...Image?



If it's in the pinestraw beds I just nuke em with roundup. 
I can't get mine to grow in my beds though, they want to grow in the grass in my backyard. 

Gotta have somebody with a license spray them. OTC stuff won't get it.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nobody I mean NOBODY will give an answer. I've heard yes(the one in Athens) and I've heard no way. I heard the whole corner lot was sold and Dairy Queen( Varsity's neighbor) is now shut down.
> Also heard they bought a lot in Bethlehem.(where we turned off the big road and saw the new Welcome to Winder sign. That was about 4 years ago.


Then that sign ain't new any more, is it?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 13, 2017)

Hey Jeffbro, almost done with turning a storage closet into a bathroom. Plumber coming Wednesday to hook up the sink and install the terlet. 

Got the bench and shelf at a consignment shop, and the chandelier came out of an old project next door. Had tulip shaped globes but one was broke so I just antiqued the finish and let it go without the globes. Put down mahogany wood grain porcelain plank floor and did the bead board 4ft high with one by trim and ledge. Had a friend come in and distress it. Found the table at a different consignment shop, made out of old wood from 100 plus year old home torn down here in Monroe. Figured it'd be a good base for the vessel sink and faucet. Mirror is a deal the client found. Just finished grouting the backsplash tile today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 13, 2017)

Looks nice Miggie !!  Gotta sink like that at the farm.


Just 2 nights this week, but gotta work the weekend.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 13, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Looks nice Miggie !!  Gotta sink like that at the farm.
> 
> 
> Just 2 nights this week, but gotta work the weekend.



You need someone to baby sit Suzie while your gone?


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 13, 2017)

Haaay


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Jeffbro, almost done with turning a storage closet into a bathroom. Plumber coming Wednesday to hook up the sink and install the terlet.
> 
> Got the bench and shelf at a consignment shop, and the chandelier came out of an old project next door. Had tulip shaped globes but one was broke so I just antiqued the finish and let it go without the globes. Put down mahogany wood grain porcelain plank floor and did the bead board 4ft high with one by trim and ledge. Had a friend come in and distress it. Found the table at a different consignment shop, made out of old wood from 100 plus year old home torn down here in Monroe. Figured it'd be a good base for the vessel sink and faucet. Mirror is a deal the client found. Just finished grouting the backsplash tile today.


 NIIIiiiiiiiice!!!


blood on the ground said:


> Haaay


 well haaay yourself!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 13, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You need someone to baby sit Suzie while your gone?





Tate's kids wore her out Saturday, she couldn't hardly walk !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 13, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Haaay


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 13, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tate's kids wore her out Saturday, she couldn't hardly walk !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 13, 2017)

Bout got this Munday whupped Keebs !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 13, 2017)

Yep Keebs, turn out the lights and lock up before you head to the house. That looks good Miggy. Real good! Evening Quackbro and Bloodbro. Gonna grill some deer burgers tonight.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 13, 2017)

Evening Moongro !!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bout got this Munday whupped Keebs !!!


 Thank heavens, I can't put up wiff no more stoopid ppl!


Moonpie1 said:


> Yep Keebs, turn out the lights and lock up before you head to the house. That looks good Miggy. Real good! Evening Quackbro and Bloodbro. Gonna grill some deer burgers tonight.


On it!!
Later Folks!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 13, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If it's in the pinestraw beds I just nuke em with roundup.
> I can't get mine to grow in my beds though, they want to grow in the grass in my backyard.
> 
> Gotta have somebody with a license spray them. OTC stuff won't get it.



If you get a license or can get someone with one to purchase grazon that will kill onions.   It is MSMA with tordon in it.   The tordon is what a license is needed for in GA.   In NE anyone could purchase tordon by the gallon.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 13, 2017)

Howdy Gobble. Quackbro did y'all fish any this weekend? Jeff must be knee deep in a project.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 13, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Gobble. Quackbro did y'all fish any this weekend? Jeff must be knee deep in a project.





No time for fishing, cookin n drankin, n back porch sittin !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 13, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No time for fishing, cookin n drankin, n back porch sittin !!!





Sounds like a song . . hmmmmmm


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 13, 2017)

You get my text Quackbro?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 13, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> You get my text Quackbro?





No sir ??  Got yo PM, will give you a holla on my way in.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 13, 2017)

Time to head to da mines !!  One of my bro's hava BLD or 3 for me !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 13, 2017)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No time for fishing, cookin n drankin, n back porch sittin !!!



We do that too much in our neighborhood. Our kid's left and niece and great nephews just came in pool house bar. AND it's only Monday.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 13, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Gobble. Quackbro did y'all fish any this weekend? Jeff must be knee deep in a project.



evening moonbro


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 13, 2017)

Evening Mrs. H and Charlie. Gotcha covered Quackbro.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 13, 2017)

Evening, looks good Miggy


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 13, 2017)

Sup Wy? Last one on nights?


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 13, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Sup Wy? Last one on nights?



Yes sir, as far as I know


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2017)

How'd you folks, been busy today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 13, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> How'd you folks, been busy today.



Howdy Jeffro. Posted some pics for you a few down the page somewhere.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 13, 2017)

Hey Chief, put some gas on those wild onions if they are under pinestraw


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Jeffbro, almost done with turning a storage closet into a bathroom. Plumber coming Wednesday to hook up the sink and install the terlet.
> 
> Got the bench and shelf at a consignment shop, and the chandelier came out of an old project next door. Had tulip shaped globes but one was broke so I just antiqued the finish and let it go without the globes. Put down mahogany wood grain porcelain plank floor and did the bead board 4ft high with one by trim and ledge. Had a friend come in and distress it. Found the table at a different consignment shop, made out of old wood from 100 plus year old home torn down here in Monroe. Figured it'd be a good base for the vessel sink and faucet. Mirror is a deal the client found. Just finished grouting the backsplash tile today.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy Jeffro. Posted some pics for you a few down the page somewhere.



Yessir, I was just about to post about it. 

Dude, you did a great job on that. You really pulled it all together piece by piece. It really came out nice, Amigo!





Wycliff said:


> Hey Chief, put some gas on those wild onions if they are under pinestraw



Yes indeed, you got that right.  Appreciate that Wy, don't know why I had t thought of that. 

BTW Amigo and gobblein, I did find something today at a real nursery by the name of "Top Shot" that supposedly kills wild onions/garlic and other weeds. I've never used it, but they claim it was about the best on the retail market for it. Still requires injuring it though.

I'm going to give it a go. Might go with a little gasoline in the pine straw for instant results and try this stuff out in the lawn after I mow them down. Then I can see the results.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 13, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, I was just about to post about it.
> 
> Dude, you did a great job on that. You really pulled it all together piece by piece. It really came out nice, Amigo!



Thank you sir.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2017)

I got so ticked off at the dandelions in my yard last year that I just walked around with my spray tank of round up and spot sprayed each one. I had a poke-dot-dirt-spot lawn.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 13, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I got so ticked off at the dandelions in my yard last year that I just walked around with my spray tank of round up and spot sprayed each one. I had a poke-dot-dirt-spot lawn.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 13, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I got so ticked off at the dandelions in my yard last year that I just walked around with my spray tank of round up and spot sprayed each one. I had a poke-dot-dirt-spot lawn.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Got a 100 bales of long leaf pine straw today Amigo.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 13, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Got a 100 bales of long leaf pine straw today Amigo.



You're a glutton for punishment.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 13, 2017)

Wybro?


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 13, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Wybro?



You rang


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 13, 2017)

wycliff said:


> you rang



just checking in


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're a glutton for punishment.



Oh really.....just got through organizing all my junk on new shelves in garage. I'll probably do it again, when I figure out I don't like something in  particular spot. I think it's pretty functional and neat, but Sinclair would be twitching.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2017)

Howdy bloodbro and Wybro. Fixin to shut'r down, I'm finally beat.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 14, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy bloodbro and Wybro. Fixin to shut'r down, I'm finally beat.



Chiefbro be on da speed! Cant stop movin


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Chiefbro be on da speed! Cant stop movin



Natural high brotha, gotta get everything ship shape and got too many projects going on. Gotta burn the midnight oil til I can see the light.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2017)

Gonna call it a night blood. You and Wy have a good night.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 14, 2017)

Mernin kids and happy toozdy


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 14, 2017)

morning/evening bloodbro

I rolled over this morning but the coffee is made from a just opened bag of beans and it smells soooooooo goot.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 14, 2017)

Morning Gobble. I need it this morning! Can't seem to get in gear today. Blood?Wy?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 14, 2017)

morning moonbro


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 14, 2017)

Good moanin, probably gonna stay up all day


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 14, 2017)

Thanks for the coffee Gw


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 14, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Good moanin, probably gonna stay up all day



I'LL be up all day too


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 14, 2017)

Keep the coffee.... Give me a BLD please


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 14, 2017)

Good Morning to all of you Blood, Wycliff, Moonpie, "Sleepy" Chief,  and to the rest of you fine people.......

HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY TO ALL OF YOU SWEET LADIES ON THIS WEBSITE !!!!

Now for all of you guys out there this morning, DON'T forget to show your loved one that you LOVE her today and everyday.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 14, 2017)

Good morning EE. Little chilly here at 31220.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 14, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning to all of you Blood, Wycliff, Moonpie, "Sleepy" Chief,  and to the rest of you fine people.......
> 
> HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY TO ALL OF YOU SWEET LADIES ON THIS WEBSITE !!!!
> 
> Now for all of you guys out there this morning, DON'T forget to show your loved one that you LOVE her today and everyday.



Aawwww you ole sap you.... 

My bride had me a big T bone with sauteed mushrooms and a baked potato waiting on me this morning! Guess I'll keep her around for a while!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2017)

Moanin folks.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 14, 2017)

Howdy hoes !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 14, 2017)

Morning Jeff and Quackbro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2017)

Mernin Quackgro.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Jeff and Quackbro.



Good Mornin Moon. I be draggin this Mornin. Jag just told me he was gonna help with pine straw today though.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 14, 2017)

Moongro, you gotz a PM...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 14, 2017)

Stoopid meeting throwed me behind my normal routine.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2017)

Morn.....ouch...........dang............scuse me, hobblin through, I tell ya, this getting *older* ain't no pic-ic-nic!!  Hips have hurt me all night long!

But, on the bright side, I'm on the upside of the dirt, so g'mornin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Morn.....ouch...........dang............scuse me, hobblin through, I tell ya, this getting *older* ain't no pic-ic-nic!!  Hips have hurt me all night long!
> 
> But, on the bright side, I'm on the upside of the dirt, so g'mornin!



Heard dat, moanin galfriend.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 14, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Morn.....ouch...........dang............scuse me, hobblin through, I tell ya, this getting *older* ain't no pic-ic-nic!!  Hips have hurt me all night long!
> 
> But, on the bright side, I'm on the upside of the dirt, so g'mornin!





Po thang . . 



Chiefbro/crackheadedspidermonkey does more work in a day than we do in a month !!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Heard dat, moanin galfriend.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Po thang . .
> 
> 
> 
> Chiefbro/crackheadedspidermonkey does more work in a day than we do in a month !!!


 I know, he makes me hurt just reading all the stuff he does.......


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2017)

*For my sista...........*

Hey Mandy, saw this on FB had to bring it here for you!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 14, 2017)

Morning miss keebs.. Happy Valentine's day


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 14, 2017)

Ate steak.. Built fire.. Buit BLD... Ready fo bed! Im so dyslexic ...reverse all that!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 14, 2017)

That was mighta sweet 'o Ms Bbro !!!   Wife just throwed  a Jimmy Dean frozen biscuit at me . . 


Gotta crash bro's, JMHO the most worthless holiday of the year, and the wife agrees.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 14, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Morn.....ouch...........dang............scuse me, hobblin through, I tell ya, this getting *older* ain't no pic-ic-nic!!  Hips have hurt me all night long!
> 
> But, on the bright side, I'm on the upside of the dirt, so g'mornin!


Tell me bout it. I aint hurting, but 2 of my fingers keep getting numb and turning yeller. 
H22 bout freaked when I showed him last evening. 


Keebs said:


> Hey Mandy, saw this on FB had to bring it here for you!





Hooked On Quack said:


> That was mighta sweet 'o Ms Bbro !!!   Wife just throwed  a Jimmy Dean frozen biscuit at me . .
> 
> 
> Gotta crash bro's, JMHO the most worthless holiday of the year, and the wife agrees.



GO DAWN!  I'm sure you deserved it. Sounds like something I would do.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Ate steak.. Built fire.. Buit BLD... Ready fo bed! Im so dyslexic ...reverse all that!



Did you hear about the dyslexic Atheist? 

He didn't believe in Dog.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 14, 2017)

Morning Miggy. Mz. Dawn musta rendered Quackbro unconscious! Happy Valentines Day Keebs and Mrs. H. CYL gotz to go earn my keep.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tell me bout it. I aint hurting, but 2 of my fingers keep getting numb and turning yeller.


 That isn't good!  Do they get cold too?  Could be a pinched nerve, believe or not........... chiro time or at least a good relaxing massage!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did you hear about the dyslexic Atheist?
> 
> He didn't believe in Dog.


*groan*............ but ok, that was funny!


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Miggy. Mz. Dawn musta rendered Quackbro unconscious! Happy Valentines Day Keebs and Mrs. H. CYL gotz to go earn my keep.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2017)

Happy Valentine's Day girls!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Happy Valentine's Day girls!!!


 Thank you................. I loved the tribute you wrote about your bride!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Thank you................. I loved the tribute you wrote about your bride!



She's a fireball.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 14, 2017)

Keebs said:


> That isn't good!  Do they get cold too?  Could be a pinched nerve, believe or not........... chiro time or at least a good relaxing massage!
> 
> *groan*............ but ok, that was funny!



Cold as ice. 
H22 told me to run it under hot water when he saw it. The color came back! 
My whole ring finger was completely yeller. This morning it was just the tip of my bird finger.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 14, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Miggy. Mz. Dawn musta rendered Quackbro unconscious! Happy Valentines Day Keebs and Mrs. H. CYL gotz to go earn my keep.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Happy Valentine's Day girls!!!



Thanks guys. I've never been into the Valentine thing. 

Maybe it's 19 years of working in the floral/gift wholesale industry. Valentine's started for us in June.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> She's a fireball.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Cold as ice.
> H22 told me to run it under hot water when he saw it. The color came back!
> My whole ring finger was completely yeller. This morning it was just the tip of my bird finger.


Yep, you have you a pinched nerve, sista, and if you let it keep going, you will have permanent nerve damage, that's what my chiro told me and it got mine worked out, please see about it!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 14, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Yep, you have you a pinched nerve, sista, and if you let it keep going, you will have permanent nerve damage, that's what my chiro told me and it got mine worked out, please see about it!



Dang. Neva woulda thought it. Makes sense. Arthur came to visit my index finger years ago on the same hand. It's bout crooked at the end.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 14, 2017)

Happy Valentines days Lady Drivelers.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 14, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Happy Valentines days Lady Drivelers.



Thanks Bo$$! 
Gonna get me some 1/2 price chocolate tomorrow! 



The boy is closing on the house in 9 days. 
Had to drop something off at the bank this mornin and the girl said they are good to go! Said they were the sweetest couple ever. Made my heart big and my proud peacock feathers dance.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2017)

Dang, this long leaf pine straw sho is compressed tight. Dang near takes me and Jag to tear one apart. Bale is going further than I thought for the size though. 

Had to dig up some stuff that was tryin to spread on it own....ain't havin that. 

Gonna take longer than I thought to shake this stuff out, and my back is already bothering me. 

Hope all are having a good 2fer Tuesday! 



Oh, spent an hour or better lookin for my truck and house keys this Mornin. Retraced all my steps from when I got back from getting straw and nothing. Jag and I looked everywhere. I walked around the passenger side of my truck after I had gone into it on the drivers side looking 3 times, and boom there they were.

Jag had gone out to the truck after it got dark and grabbed our hoodies and left them hanging in the door lock of the passenger door.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 14, 2017)

Morning


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 14, 2017)

Afternoon folks !!!  Last juan !


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Happy Valentines days Lady Drivelers.


Thank ya Bo$$, to you too!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thanks Bo$$!
> Gonna get me some 1/2 price chocolate tomorrow!
> 
> 
> ...


 aaaawww!
LilD did good, she had her cousin make me a dozen chocolate covered scrawberries and deliver them to me at work............ they are soooooo good!!


Jeff C. said:


> Dang, this long leaf pine straw sho is compressed tight. Dang near takes me and Jag to tear one apart. Bale is going further than I thought for the size though.
> 
> Had to dig up some stuff that was tryin to spread on it own....ain't havin that.
> 
> ...


I *had* my phone in my pocket this morning, but I'm thinking it fell out when I went to shut the horses out of the hay.......... at least I know it isn't on, LilD said it went straight to voicemail, so at least Kebo, Dream & Bear won't be making any long distance phone calls! If they ain't stomped on it!


blood on the ground said:


> Morning


Hey sleepy head!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 14, 2017)

Wife drove to Macon today to give my Mom a perm.  Po thang.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife drove to Macon today to give my Mom a perm.  Po thang.


what, she gets along with her better than you?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 14, 2017)

Keebs said:


> what, she gets along with her better than you?




Erybody gets along with her better than me !! 

She LOVES Dawn..


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Erybody gets along with her better than me !!
> 
> She LOVES Dawn..


 bless yo heart............. I lubs you!!

Later ya'll!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 14, 2017)

Keebs said:


> bless yo heart............. I lubs you!!
> 
> Later ya'll!





Backatcha gal !!!


Let's go to the chalk mine !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 14, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Backatcha gal !!!
> 
> 
> Let's go to the chalk mine !!!



Right there with you quack in spirit.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2017)

Evening folks....the old back is broke. Lawd, I forgot what it was like installing pine straw.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2017)

Currently medicating.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 14, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Currently medicating.



 Taco Tuesday!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Taco Tuesday!



Ravioli here.....but was too tired to eat. I'm bout ready now though.


----------



## snookdoctor (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm glad I didn't get post #666.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 15, 2017)

Up earlier than normal 


gives more time to drink coffee before w*$^  <-- four letter word


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 15, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Up earlier than normal
> 
> 
> gives more time to drink coffee before w*$^  <-- four letter word



Morning G.... Been one of those nights


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 15, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning G.... Been one of those nights



Momma said, .......

morning blood


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 15, 2017)

blood you might get home in time to watch the rain from the porch today.


----------



## dougefresh (Feb 15, 2017)

Look who remembered their password, well maybe not this guy, but I did figure out how to reset it


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 15, 2017)

blood to the weather roof as it is raining and a report is needed from the plastic factory


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 15, 2017)

dougefresh said:


> Look who remembered their password, well maybe not this guy, but I did figure out how to reset it



well good morning.   pull up a chair and post away as you must have news to share.


----------



## dougefresh (Feb 15, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> well good morning.   pull up a chair and post away as you must have news to share.



Morning... Use to keep this fire going at night while all the daywalker slept. Been awhile though
.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 15, 2017)

still several night walkers.

bloodbro is on tonight but claiming to be busy.

wy is on swing right now

moon is here after posting in the foodie section

me I'm just an early riser


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 15, 2017)

Morning Gobble, Bloodbro and Dougefresh. Thanks for the coffee Gobble. Calling for rain here shortly.


----------



## dougefresh (Feb 15, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> still several night walkers.
> 
> bloodbro is on tonight but claiming to be busy.
> 
> ...



Went back a page or two and seems all the regulars are still driveling


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 15, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Gobble, Bloodbro and Dougefresh. Thanks for the coffee Gobble. Calling for rain here shortly.



wind is really picking up here in 30055


----------



## dougefresh (Feb 15, 2017)

Where all the bigfoot threads go?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 15, 2017)

Good Morning and HAPPY HUMP DAY to you Blood, Gobblin, Doughfresh (what rock have you been hiding for so long???) , Moonpie, and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.  

It seems like I just went to sleep a few minutes ago and now it is time to get up and face the world again!!!

Gobblin, your fresh brewed coffee should be just the ticket this morning in helping me to get these cobwebs out of my eyes.


----------



## dougefresh (Feb 15, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and HAPPY HUMP DAY to you Blood, Gobblin, Doughfresh (what rock have you been hiding for so long???) , Moonpie, and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.
> 
> It seems like I just went to sleep a few minutes ago and now it is time to get up and face the world again!!!
> 
> Gobblin, your fresh brewed coffee should be just the ticket this morning in helping me to get these cobwebs out of my eyes.


Morning Been busy with new house, new kids ext... Back on night shift for a while and Quack tricked me into trying to remember my password. Once I logged back in I couldn't help myself for post in here... Once a driveler always a driveler..


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 15, 2017)

Good hump day morning EE.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 15, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good hump day morning EE.



It is that day


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 15, 2017)

EE, drink up as there is plenty to go round


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 15, 2017)

dougefresh said:


> Morning Been busy with new house, new kids ext... Back on night shift for a while and Quack tricked me into trying to remember my password. Once I logged back in I couldn't help myself for post in here... Once a driveler always a driveler..



I agree with that statement.  Pull yourself back up around the fire and take your shoes off and set a spell !!!!




Moonpie1 said:


> Good hump day morning EE.



Moon, I understand that the DNR is having to re-stock every lake within 75 miles of your house because you have caught all of the fish out of those lakes !!!!!  





gobbleinwoods said:


> EE, drink up as there is plenty to go round



I am considering drinking a cup or three or four this morning for sure.  


PS:  I am happy to see Chief is hopefully sleeping late this morning because that boy has been making me feel so tired just trying to keep up with all of his work shenanigans  lately.


----------



## dougefresh (Feb 15, 2017)

Alright folks, time to hit the clock and head south. Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 15, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> blood you might get home in time to watch the rain from the porch today.



i wish .. Looks like i will be here a while! Got some electrical problems on a machine and the dayshift electrician called in!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 15, 2017)

dougefresh said:


> Alright folks, time to hit the clock and head south. Hope everyone has a great day



SOUTH of whut?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2017)

Morning blood, gobblein, Moon, EE, and Holy Cow-dougefresh.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2017)

Daggum pine straw out on the trailer uncovered and getting wet. Jag tried to tell me it was coming.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2017)

Durn big tarp is up at the old house in storage bldg.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 15, 2017)

I haven't heard that EE. Morning Jeff, just a sprinkle here for now. It's on the way though.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 15, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> i wish .. Looks like i will be here a while! Got some electrical problems on a machine and the dayshift electrician called in!





Go on to da house, Drunkbro can handle it . . . 



Morning bro's !!!   Off for 3 . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> I haven't heard that EE. Morning Jeff, just a sprinkle here for now. It's on the way though.



The bottom absolutely fell out here Moon. When I saw gobblein's post about rain it had only sprinkled here. Bout the time I was getting dressed it let loose. By the time I was dressed, dug my rain suit out of my back pack, grabbed a flashlight & keys, got up to the building and found the tarp under a bunch of empty boxes, the damage was done. It's covered now and at least not wet to the bone.

Mornin Quackbro!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2017)

It was raining in my garage.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2017)

And now that it is covered it has almost stopped. 

Might ought not attempt anything today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2017)

I shoulda listened to Jag yesterday, but he'll tell me we got rain coming if it's in the upper Midwest. He told me the other day that New York is in the Deep South.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 15, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> It was raining in my garage.





Jeff C. said:


> And now that it is covered it has almost stopped.
> 
> Might ought not attempt anything today.





Jeff C. said:


> I shoulda listened to Jag yesterday, but he'll tell me we got rain coming if it's in the upper Midwest. He told me the other day that New York is in the Deep South.





Mebbe you oughta lay off the Jolly Ranchers and listen to da Jag . . .


----------



## Keebs (Feb 15, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I shoulda listened to Jag yesterday, but he'll tell me we got rain coming if it's in the upper Midwest. He told me the other day that New York is in the Deep South.


 I so needed that first thing this morning!! Love me some Jag!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 15, 2017)

Oh, pardon me..................

MORNING!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2017)

Got one for Quackbro from a couple days ago:

We were getting ready to go to Lowes and he got dressed, ate breakfast, brushed his teeth, but didn't comb his bed hair.

I told him, "dude you need to go look in the mirror and comb your hair".

He goes into the bathroom and after a couple minutes he says, "Daddddy, I can't see the back of my head". (pause) "Only the front". 

One of those, guess you had to be there situations....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I so needed that first thing this morning!! Love me some Jag!!



 

Mornin galfriend, glad I could be of assistance.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 15, 2017)

Morning, hoping to get a heavy rain and get nothing.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 15, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Got one for Quackbro from a couple days ago:
> 
> We were getting ready to go to Lowes and he got dressed, ate breakfast, brushed his teeth, but didn't comb his bed hair.
> 
> ...


Nope, I can see & hear him!


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin galfriend, glad I could be of assistance.


You always are, my friend!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 15, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Got one for Quackbro from a couple days ago:
> 
> We were getting ready to go to Lowes and he got dressed, ate breakfast, brushed his teeth, but didn't comb his bed hair.
> 
> ...





That boyz a TRIP!!!  Steady rain here, was hoping to plant some taters, ain't gonna happen.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 15, 2017)

Werk away werk away... The sun went down and the sun came up and im still werk away werk away


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 15, 2017)

Mornin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Werk away werk away... The sun went down and the sun came up and im still werk away werk away



Hang in there bloodbro...you da man!



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!



Mronin sweety pie!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2017)

Jag and I only put out 22% of the pine straw in one big bed yesterday. 22 of 100 bales, only got 78 left to go and I could barely walk when were done yesterday.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 15, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Werk away werk away... The sun went down and the sun came up and im still werk away werk away


 You're a good man, charlie brown!


Jeff C. said:


> Jag and I only put out 22% of the pine straw in one big bed yesterday. 22 of 100 bales, only got 78 left to go and I could barely walk when were done yesterday.


 you don't have no messicans up your way anymore?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 15, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Hang in there bloodbro...you da man!
> 
> 
> 
> Mronin sweety pie!




HEY!


Where's moonie at


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2017)

Trying to figure out what to do today. The rain has quit for now, guess I need to look at the weather and see if we've got more on the way or not.

I can either go back to pine straw, which I don't know if my back can handle that again today or not. I could finish last wall in garage, or go finish painting Jag's ceiling. 

Still undecided at the moment....not really feelin any of it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2017)

Keebs said:


> You're a good man, charlie brown!
> 
> you don't have no messicans up your way anymore?



No ma'am, not anymore. Nothing like it used to be during the housing boom. I could go to HD or Lowes and either one would be crawlin with them. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> HEY!
> 
> 
> Where's moonie at



You don't be worrying bout no Moon, you got me to cozy up with for right now. 

Of course, I ain't posted up no food pics in a long time.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 15, 2017)

Howdy folks.  

I rode.by muds house and left him a valentine' present.  He didn't appreciate  it.  Makes me sad


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2017)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Howdy folks.
> 
> I rode.by muds house and left him a valentine' present.  He didn't appreciate  it.  Makes me sad



Howdy bOOM bOOM. Speaking of Valentines, I got some Dark chocolate I need to go partake in.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2017)

Injured my bad knee last night. Had a couple of old thin metal screw on broom sticks I wanted to throw in the garbage for this mornings pickup. I bent one with my knee to get it in garbage bag. Went to bend the second one and it was a little thicker I reckon. It decided to bend all of a sudden right along both sides of my knee cap, and I already have a torn miniscus. Felt like it bent right on that tear. 

Stoopid!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 15, 2017)

Jeph had a louie  moment.  Not.vewwy  smart sir


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 15, 2017)

My shmart phone says i walked 8 miles at work since midnight... Thats a lot considering how small that place is!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 15, 2017)

Morning Keebs, Boom Boom, Mud, Quackbro and Mrs. H. We got loaned out to another weapon system this morning (F-15). They were short some personnel, so we had to go X-ray some parts. Just grabbing a bite to eat and back at it again. Dang Jeff! That's a lot of footy prints Bloodbro!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 15, 2017)

Morning, everybody working hard today, cept me I got called in so all I gotz to do is sit around and get paid


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 15, 2017)

Good for you Wy, enjoy the ride. Bloodbro mine said 1.4 miles for me so far. But I've got short legs.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 15, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Trying to figure out what to do today. The rain has quit for now, guess I need to look at the weather and see if we've got more on the way or not.
> 
> I can either go back to pine straw, which I don't know if my back can handle that again today or not. I could finish last wall in garage, or go finish painting Jag's ceiling.
> 
> Still undecided at the moment....not really feelin any of it.


uuuhhh, take a break???


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Howdy folks.
> 
> I rode.by muds house and left him a valentine' present.  He didn't appreciate  it.  Makes me sad


He's particular 'bout his yard, yaknow.......... 


Jeff C. said:


> Injured my bad knee last night. Had a couple of old thin metal screw on broom sticks I wanted to throw in the garbage for this mornings pickup. I bent one with my knee to get it in garbage bag. Went to bend the second one and it was a little thicker I reckon. It decided to bend all of a sudden right along both sides of my knee cap, and I already have a torn miniscus. Felt like it bent right on that tear.
> 
> Stoopid!!!!





blood on the ground said:


> My shmart phone says i walked 8 miles at work since midnight... Thats a lot considering how small that place is!


blood = be all ova da place!


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Keebs, Boom Boom, Mud, Quackbro and Mrs. H. We got loaned out to another weapon system this morning (F-15). They were short some personnel, so we had to go X-ray some parts. Just grabbing a bite to eat and back at it again. Dang Jeff! That's a lot of footy prints Bloodbro!


 grabbin a bite to, too, two.......... bacon cheeseburger, fries and 1/2 & 1/2 (tea/lemonade) from my local eatin joint!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 15, 2017)

Pb&j mixed with a dollop of mayo, smeared on two pieces of white bread+plain take a chips=


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 15, 2017)

Mud?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 15, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud?


smeared with??????


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 15, 2017)

Left ova filet with scallops and broccoli, me and Lil Wy ate good last night


----------



## Keebs (Feb 15, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Left ova filet with scallops and broccoli, me and Lil Wy ate good last night


*PERK* scallops?? the itty bitty ones or the good 'ol big'uns??


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 15, 2017)

Keebs said:


> *PERK* scallops?? the itty bitty ones or the good 'ol big'uns??



Big'uns in a butter sauce


----------



## Keebs (Feb 15, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Big'uns in a butter sauce


prob'ly my fav next to scrimp!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 15, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Big'uns in a butter sauce






Wasted afternoon. Went to renew my Notary and CCP at the Court House. I gotta wait till I'm 30 days away from expiration. Can't say I procrast..... put things off. 
Then they were doing the last inspection on the boys house and I missed it.They were already finished. Guess I'll have to wait till they move in to see it. Cody said the pics don't do it justice. I can't WAIT.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2017)

Evenin....another day, another dollar.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 15, 2017)

Keebs said:


> prob'ly my fav next to scrimp!



That could be my everyday meal for the rest of my life.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 15, 2017)

Evening folks. Hope you didn't do too much pine straw today Jeff! Me and Mz. R are on the way to eat quail at some friends house tonight. Mrs. H knows Mike. He and H22 work for the same company.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 15, 2017)

Howdy Gobble. I do love me some shrimp too!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 15, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Gobble. I do love me some shrimp too!



hey moon.  second behind shrimps to me are scollops.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> That could be my everyday meal for the rest of my life.





Moonpie1 said:


> Evening folks. Hope you didn't do too much pine straw today Jeff! Me and Mz. R are on the way to eat quail at some friends house tonight. Mrs. H knows Mike. He and H22 work for the same company.



Evenin gobblein, Moon. 

Didn't do any today Moonbro, pulled the tarp and let that brisk breeze and bright Sun dry them out. I did relocate my heavy old almost antique Westinghouse air compressor though. Which resulted in moving a lot of stuff.

Which led to about 23 other things I had to do in the garage. Had to go ahead and clean the compressor, it was grungy. Then that led to some drywall mudding, painting, cleaning other areas, spraying some weeds, washing down the driveway after cleaning comp., etc., etc., etc.,


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2017)

Some quail would be fantastic right now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2017)

Question, is there something you add to the tank on a compressor to aid in preventing rust? Maybe spray/fog a rust preventative?

I never could drain mine because it was on the back wall of my garage. I didn't want to drain rusty colored water on the slick finished floor to run all the way down the wall towards door.

I drained today after walking it all the way out of the garage door about 10' onto the driveway. I had a water hose spraying on the drain and dis colored water as it drained and washed down to a runoff into rocks then into backyard. 

It appeared to be somewhat oily, but light in color as far as rust. Wondering if there was something in it?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 15, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening folks. Hope you didn't do too much pine straw today Jeff! Me and Mz. R are on the way to eat quail at some friends house tonight. Mrs. H knows Mike. He and H22 work for the same company.



Give him a big hug from me. He's a good hugger. 
H22 invited him to the last gathering at Tate's place.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2017)

Vietnam Namese noodle and stir fry tonight. Recipe is from a Viet Namese buddy that was a deckhand on shrimp boat. Lawd, they could cook.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 15, 2017)

Back at it... Feels like i just left


----------



## dougefresh (Feb 15, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Back at it... Feels like i just left



Know the feeling. This is day 3 of 26 12's in a row...


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 15, 2017)

dougefresh said:


> Know the feeling. This is day 3 of 26 12's in a row...



Been there bro... 26 days is tough


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 16, 2017)

Morning Bloodbro and Dougefresh. Dang that's a long stretch!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 16, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Bloodbro and Dougefresh. Dang that's a long stretch!



Mornin moon


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 16, 2017)

Better night this go around Bloodbro?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 16, 2017)

morning moon, douge, and blood

I rolled over one extra time this morning but brought the coffee when I came in the door


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 16, 2017)

Good Morning Blood, Doughfresh, Moonpie, Gobblin, and to the rest of you Driveler friends this morning.   Dang, it looks like Blood and Doughfresh have become "workaholic" bros for sure!!!!  Those 12 hour workdays are for the birds, I tell you !!! At least, I did get some much needed sleep last night.

Got to get a move on and get wide awake, eat some breakfast, take a shower and then process a shipment of goods today.  It takes about 5-6 hours to get it done but I've got to get it done before the next shipment is due early next week.  This dang physical work is tough on me these days.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 16, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Better night this go around Bloodbro?



180 from last night


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 16, 2017)

I forgot to mention that I would be happy to pay somebody to take this dang allergy problem away from me so that I can breathe normally again without all of this congestion, coughing, sneezing, wheezing, itchy, scratchy, watery eyes etc.

There should be a law against this stuff !!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 16, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> 180 from last night



Bloodbro, you are surely due for several 180's my friend !!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 16, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> 180 from last night



hope the dayshift doesn't call in.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 16, 2017)

Morning Gobble and EE. 20+ Degree shift in temp from yesterday morning. Down right chilly this morning.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 16, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Gobble and EE. 20+ Degree shift in temp from yesterday morning. Down right chilly this morning.



I forgot about the chilly temps this morning Moon.  It is hard enough handling these 100 pound rolls during a mild day but it is worse when it is cold !!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 16, 2017)

Moon, every time that I think about you, I always think about this photo that I took down in Texas back a few years ago.  Somehow, I think you must have this set-up in your backyard or something !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2017)

Mornin blood, douge, gobblein, Moon, EE.

We're gettin old EE.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 16, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hope the dayshift doesn't call in.



Thanks... they will call in fo sure now!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 16, 2017)

Man EE, that looks like the makings for a good fish fry! I see Jeff looking in this morning. Howdy Chief.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2017)

Mornin Moon, trying to figure out what I'm going to do today. I can barely stand up straight as it is.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2017)

Jag and I both picked a tic off of us after putting out pine straw the other day. I've got a couple chigger bites too, and we're in the middle of February.  

Guess we're gonna have to spray down for the next round.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 16, 2017)

Hope you don't have to pull another long one Bloodbro. Hate them things Jeff! Something with permethrin will usually keep them at bay.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2017)

I hate finding one bit into me and attached. Yeah, I've got 2 cans of Repel and just forgot about it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 16, 2017)

Couple meals from this week... Beef roast an ckicken im afraido


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 16, 2017)

Somebody has been eating good at the Bloodbro's house!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 16, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Somebody has been eating good at the Bloodbro's house!



We have.. It could be you too brother .. You are welcome at my table anytime


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 16, 2017)

Thanks Bloodbro. You too. Still need to get a squealer fry together on the PORCH!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Thanks Bloodbro. You too. Still need to get a squealer fry together on the PORCH!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 16, 2017)

Morning Miggy. Running a little late this AM? Haven't heard from Keebs or MRS. H either.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Miggy. Running a little late this AM? Haven't heard from Keebs or MRS. H either.



I am almost convinced I have a defective batch of coffee. This is the second day this week where after 3+ cups I feel no more motivated than I did before I had the first cup. 

Maybe I need to switch to an IV caffeine drip.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 16, 2017)

Mornin!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 16, 2017)

Dang Miggy, 3 cups? Morning Mrs. H.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Dang Miggy, 3 cups? Morning Mrs. H.



Not enough???


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2017)

HIt the door runnin.............. sorry I'm late...... Mornin!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 16, 2017)

Morning Keebs. Slow down!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Keebs. Slow down!


 been one of blood's nightshift days for me......... board meeting stuff, check on this, call about that...........sheesh, you'd think I am here just to *work*!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 16, 2017)

Sup Quackbro? You planting spuds today?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 16, 2017)

Everybody and their brother decided to bring in their taxes today. 





everything went good with the final inspection on the house. Closing next Friday. I get to see it Sunday.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 16, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Sup Quackbro? You planting spuds today?





Not sure yet . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2017)

Wendy's double w/fries and frosty.

Got a pickup load of topsoil to shovel out.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 16, 2017)

Got mine done yesterday Mrs. H. The same lady has done mine for over 30 years. She couldn't do them due to health reasons. Another lady filled in for her and everything went smooth. You giving the pine straw a rest today Jeff?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2017)

Don't know what it is, but Wendy's just don't taste the same to me as they did years ago.  I remember the 1st on I ever stopped at and bought one.

MizT called and asked me to take some hamburger patties out for hamburgers tonight. 

I forgot about a pile of cubed deer leftovers we had in the fridge too.....dang it!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 16, 2017)

I hear ya Jeff fa fa.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Got mine done yesterday Mrs. H. The same lady has done mine for over 30 years. She couldn't do them due to health reasons. Another lady filled in for her and everything went smooth. You giving the pine straw a rest today Jeff?



Yessir, worked on my compressor this morning, think I found the leak(bleeding down) and fixed it. Tightened the drive belt, then pruned some stuff and burnt it up getting ready for pine straw. 

Went and picked Jag up from work and got a load of topsoil, needed it before I strawed it in that area anyway.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I hear ya Jeff fa fa.



That's just the way she blows lately it seems.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Everybody and their brother decided to bring in their taxes today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait for you to tell us about it!


Jeff C. said:


> Wendy's double w/fries and frosty.
> 
> Got a pickup load of topsoil to shovel out.


Have ya tried their spicy chicken sammich?? It's my new favorite!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I hear ya Jeff fa fa.


 me too, me too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2017)

All righty, better get a move on before Jag gets sleepy and I'm shoveling dirt by myself.

Y'all have a good'un!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Can't wait for you to tell us about it!
> 
> Have ya tried their spicy chicken sammich?? It's my new favorite!
> 
> me too, me too!



Not yet, wish I had though.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 16, 2017)

You know we're gonna need pics Mrs. H. Jeff I've got a small pork tenderloin thawed and ready for the egg when I get home.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 16, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't know what it is, but Wendy's just don't taste the same to me as they did years ago.  I remember the 1st on I ever stopped at and bought one.
> 
> MizT called and asked me to take some hamburger patties out for hamburgers tonight.
> 
> I forgot about a pile of cubed deer leftovers we had in the fridge too.....dang it!





Jeff C. said:


> Don't know what it is, but Wendy's just don't taste the same to me as they did years ago.  I remember the 1st on I ever stopped at and bought one.
> 
> MizT called and asked me to take some hamburger patties out for hamburgers tonight.
> 
> I forgot about a pile of cubed deer leftovers we had in the fridge too.....dang it!





You can say that twice . . 



Moonbro Pm'd me the same message 16 times, me thinks he's butt PMing me . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 16, 2017)

Tomorrow is my FRIDAY!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 16, 2017)

Sorry bout that Quackbro. Mine too to two tutu Mrs. H!!! Me and Mz. R are headed to NC to visit our daughter. Her birthday is next Friday. Gonna take advantage of a 3 day weekend.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 16, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Sorry bout that Quackbro. Mine too to two tutu Mrs. H!!! Me and Mz. R are headed to NC to visit our daughter. Her birthday is next Friday. Gonna take advantage of a 3 day weekend.



I don't have plans and I aint got no 3 day weekend. Busted nanner.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 16, 2017)

I'm thinking my "good" neighbor might be home from the hospital. There are cars in the driveway. She has been in  hospitals from Augusta to two different places in Athens since Nov. 10th. Her hubby came up and watched the Super Bowl with us. Said she might be coming home soon. Bless his heart, he slept the whole time.
I gotta make some food to take over.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 16, 2017)

False alarm. He gots a cleaning crew down there. She's coming home tomorrow!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> False alarm. He gots a cleaning crew down there. She's coming home tomorrow!




Later Folks!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 16, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not enough???



3 is never enough


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2017)

Evening folks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> You know we're gonna need pics Mrs. H. Jeff I've got a small pork tenderloin thawed and ready for the egg when I get home.



Sounds good, save me a nibble or two. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> You can say that twice . .
> 
> 
> 
> Moonbro Pm'd me the same message 16 times, me thinks he's butt PMing me . .



 

Stoopid phone was locked up and wouldn't do anything. I had submit again and it still wouldn't. I guess it finally connected.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2017)

I stold that ^^^^.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 16, 2017)

Evening Quackbro and Jeff. Got the egg lit and coming up to speed. The tenderloin was actually a two pack. Got em rubbed up and ready.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2017)

Bout ready for another weekend away from all this house and yard work.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 16, 2017)

The answer is no Quackbro!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2017)

Sounds good Moon, I forgot to take the hamburger patties out of the freezer for MizT.  

Hope we just eat that leftover cubed deer.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 16, 2017)

sgetti and meatballs here.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 16, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Bout ready for another weekend away from all this house and yard work.



Where you goin
I won't mind having a weekend away.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where you goin
> I won't mind having a weekend away.



Might go down to Champ's and camp out again.

Of course, I'll go over to Quacks, knock on da door and ax MizDawn if she can come out and play. He's prolly got to work this weekend.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2017)

Really ain't got no idea, MANDY. I just know I need a break. Think MizT said she probably has to work late tomorrow.

Think it's sposed to be a chance of rain again Saturday too.


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 16, 2017)

I got a gitaway planned for this weekend too, tu, two, II, Imma gonna finish my chores and go out to da bar and have a sip or 34 of EWnDC. Ain nuthin like da Cafe'356, JMHO


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2017)

That sounds good too, Mr H22. 

Problem is, if I hang round here I'll be workin on something. Just can't seem to get r done to the point I don't see something that needs attention. Then new stuff keeps springing up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2017)

Reckon I'll go eat some leftovers.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2017)

Cubed deer on biskits w/jalapeño mustard, green beans with stewed maters, and pimped okra's....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Cubed deer on biskits w/jalapeño mustard, green beans with stewed maters, and pimped okra's....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



  

I swear,I didn't type that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2017)

Dang, just found out CAITLIN got a promotion back to Manager at a store in Woodstock. Guess we won't be seeing lil Everett or her as much anymore. She's going to move up that way.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 16, 2017)

Today is my friday...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 16, 2017)

Gonna do whateva the wife ax me to do tomorrow . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 16, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna do whateva the wife ax me to do tomorrow . .



Why do today what you can put off until tomorrow!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 17, 2017)

G money should be along shortly with Starbucks coffee


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 17, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> G money should be along shortly with Starbucks coffee



And since Hugh needed a infusion yesterday I order it up for him today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 17, 2017)

bloodbro, enjoy your weekend.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 17, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> bloodbro, enjoy your weekend.



Morning brother..


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 17, 2017)

Come on 7 am


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 17, 2017)

You heading to the mountains G


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 17, 2017)

At this point I don't believe so.   Are you?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 17, 2017)

Happy Friday to you Blood, Gobblin, and to the rest  of you sleeping drivelers this morning.

Looks like it is going to be a fantastic day today with a 4:30 pm doctor's appointment thrown in the mix for me. 

Just an overdue 6-month check-up with all of my labwork details thrown in for good measure.  I am hoping all of those numbers will be looking even better now that I have lost even more weight.  I told the doctor that I didn't need that pregnancy test run this time because I surely haven't been exposed in such a long time, it would surely be a waste of money for that added test to be run.    I'm still hanging around 206 lbs which is a good fighting weight for sure. 

Coffee sounds good this morning and I hope that the cobwebs will b gone really soon. 


OH, before I forget.  Moonbro, I hope that you and Ms R have a great time and a safe time up in the mountains with your Daughter and family this weekend.  Looks like it is going to be a good weekend to be up that way too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 17, 2017)

morning EE

any weekend in the mtns is a good weekend.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 17, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> At this point I don't believe so.   Are you?



No, im hanging around the house.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 17, 2017)

Morning Gobble, Bloodbro and EE. Thank you Mike it's a long but fun trip. You are right about that Gobble.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 17, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Gobble, Bloodbro and EE. Thank you Mike it's a long but fun trip. You are right about that Gobble.



where you headed bru


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2017)

Morning blood, gobblein, Moon, EE.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 17, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Morning blood, gobblein, Moon, EE.



hay jeffafafa


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2017)

You bout got this'un done blood.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 17, 2017)

Morning Jeff. Bloodbro we are headed to Burnsville to visit with our daughter.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2017)

Mornin Moon, safe travels.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 17, 2017)

Thanks Jeff. Wy be checking in. Morning sir.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 17, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Jeff. Bloodbro we are headed to Burnsville to visit with our daughter.



Well im not sure where Burnsville is but ifin its up 75 or near lake Altoona way... Give me a holler!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 17, 2017)

Good morning


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 17, 2017)

Thanks Bloodbro. It's above Asheville NC. We take 441 so Mz. R can check out the rusty antique shops. And morning Wy.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2017)

Mornin!  It be my Friday!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 17, 2017)

Mernin Keebs, Blood, Moon, Wy & Jeffbro. 

Bad news last night. A fella I used to go to church with and his nephew were killed in a plane crash yesterday in Winder. He was a fierce Godly man with a family of the same makeup who served his country in the service and later his God with the same dedication. Did more for folks in and out of this country in missions and just kind works than anyone will ever know. 

Some pills are just hard to swallow.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 17, 2017)

Sorry to hear that Miggy


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 17, 2017)

Good morning Keebs. I'm sorry to hear Miggy. Will send some prayers for their families, so tragic!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 17, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Keebs, Blood, Moon, Wy & Jeffbro.
> 
> Bad news last night. A fella I used to go to church with and his nephew were killed in a plane crash yesterday in Winder. He was a fierce Godly man with a family of the same makeup who served his country in the service and later his God with the same dedication. Did more for folks in and out of this country in missions and just kind works than anyone will ever know.
> 
> Some pills are just hard to swallow.



Morning brother.. Thats horrible news sir!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Keebs, Blood, Moon, Wy & Jeffbro.
> 
> Bad news last night. A fella I used to go to church with and his nephew were killed in a plane crash yesterday in Winder. He was a fierce Godly man with a family of the same makeup who served his country in the service and later his God with the same dedication. Did more for folks in and out of this country in missions and just kind works than anyone will ever know.
> 
> Some pills are just hard to swallow.


 sorry shuggums, prayers for the family & friends.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 17, 2017)

Wow!!! After the season trail cam pic.. Big papa pump!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 17, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Keebs, Blood, Moon, Wy & Jeffbro.
> 
> Bad news last night. A fella I used to go to church with and his nephew were killed in a plane crash yesterday in Winder. He was a fierce Godly man with a family of the same makeup who served his country in the service and later his God with the same dedication. Did more for folks in and out of this country in missions and just kind works than anyone will ever know.
> 
> Some pills are just hard to swallow.



Saw that just before I left for work. Thought the road might be closed, but all I saw was 2 police cars and a small fire rescue truck. Never saw the plane. This mornin I saw what I think was a police car way back in the field next to the back gate of the airport. Sad news for sure.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Wow!!! After the season trail cam pic.. Big papa pump!!


 good goobly goobers!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2017)

What's fer lunch?

Killin the ravioli and some kind of cheese toast.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Keebs, Blood, Moon, Wy & Jeffbro.
> 
> Bad news last night. A fella I used to go to church with and his nephew were killed in a plane crash yesterday in Winder. He was a fierce Godly man with a family of the same makeup who served his country in the service and later his God with the same dedication. Did more for folks in and out of this country in missions and just kind works than anyone will ever know.
> 
> Some pills are just hard to swallow.



Hate to hear sad news like that Amigo, but I reckon they were called home.

Prayers for the family and friends.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 17, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> What's fer lunch?
> 
> Killin the ravioli and some kind of cheese toast.





I'm drankin my dinner . . 



Gotta scrap the roads, terrible shape.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 17, 2017)

Left over pork tenderloin from last night with some moppin sauce. Better get them scraped before you git stuck again Quackbro.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> What's fer lunch?
> 
> Killin the ravioli and some kind of cheese toast.


Board meeting, co-worker made skettie............ eh, like mine mo betta, salat & garlic texas toast, may go make me another salat 'for long..... 


Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm drankin my dinner . .
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta scrap the roads, terrible shape.


I sure wish I could jern ya, I need a drankin lunch some days!


Moonpie1 said:


> Left over pork tenderloin from last night with some moppin sauce. Better get them scraped before you git stuck again Quackbro.


Now that sounds good, haven't fixed one of those in foeva!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 17, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Left over pork tenderloin from last night with some moppin sauce. Better get them scraped before you git stuck again Quackbro.





Found some new sauce we really like,  called "Abrams" HOT , cept it ain't really hot.  Made in Grovetown Ga.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 17, 2017)

Pizza and bread stix. Boss buys lunch on Fridays during tax season. 

I'm stuffed.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 17, 2017)

I think we are gonna make a tenderloin pizza tonight. At least that's what Mz. R hinted at last night.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 17, 2017)

Dawn wants grilt bacon cheese boogers. .


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 17, 2017)

Left ova steak and baked potato


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 17, 2017)

Wybro, you werkin???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 17, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wybro, you werkin???





Lemme put it another way, are you sitting in your control room being paid . .


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 17, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lemme put it another way, are you sitting in your control room being paid . .



Yes


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 17, 2017)

Glad you rephrased the question wasn't sure what you were talking about


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 17, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Glad you rephrased the question wasn't sure what you were talking about






For the most part, life's good ain't it bro !!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 17, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> For the most part, life's good ain't it bro !!!!



You got that right


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2017)

Yeah....y'all keep talkin crap bout sittin on ya butts Wy n Quack.  Jag and I are spreading and raking dirt a neighbor came and pushed with a tractor off a hump or two for me. Then, I got another whole truckload to unload out of my truck and rake out to fill in the rest of the low spot. 

Then, we gotta get some pine straw on it before rain comes in tomorrow sometime. Already did a truckload yesterday.

Anyway, things aren't so bad, realtor came by Wednesday and put out a few directional "Home for Sale" signs at corners close by leading to my house. An elderly Jamaican couple saw them and pulled in my driveway today wanting to look at it. I gave them the basic info and told them to contact the realtor. His signs worked for someone just riding through the area. 

They were a hoot!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2017)

Gotta get r done!

Y'all have a great afternoon.  <------green tea


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 17, 2017)

Fox 5 news team was at the airport this afternoon. Along with a lot more trucks. Finally saw the tail of the plane. I guess they had pulled it out of the pine trees. 
Looks like he ran out of run way and didn't get high enough. 
The plane was pulled out onto the back driveway/road to the airport. Guess I'll watch Fox 5 news this evening.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 17, 2017)

Now....... it's time to get the weekend started!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Now....... it's time to get the weekend started!


get me started to please, sista!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 17, 2017)

Howdy folks. Three day weekend!! Headed out in the morning to see our daughter!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


 Yep, fixin to jern ya shortly!


Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy folks. Three day weekend!! Headed out in the morning to see our daughter!


No three day for me, but oh so thankful for 2!  Have a safe trip!!
Later Folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2017)

Dang, y'all tore up some driveline dis afternoon. 

Got r done.....Quackbro n Wybro. Unloaded and raked out a pickup truck full (longbed) of dirt yesterday and today, plus covered it with pine straw in case of rain tomorrow. 

Oh I forgot, Jag and I unloaded a 16' trailer this morning with a bunch of pecan limbs(big) for firewood, haven't cut them up yet. Had some other stuff on it too. Then we brought the trailer down to my house where we were doing all the dirt work and tore out my fire pit and loaded on trailer. Big rocks that took us both to pick one up and place on trailer. Jag and I had gone down to the river about 15 yrs ago and got them for our fire pit. I wasn't about to leave them with this house.  

Official ---------> 

Evening folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2017)

Fixin to eat KFC, might know I'd read the Georgia Gold thread before MizT brought it home.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2017)

Oh well, nobody home to brag to. 

I'll be honest, I'm surprised we got it done. Neighbor saved the day with tractor.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh well, nobody home to brag to.
> 
> I'll be honest, I'm surprised we got it done. Neighbor saved the day with tractor.


I heard ya, proud of ya too, juss don't over do it, PLEASE!!!

Just strolled thru to let ya'll know that my sista got me WAY ahead of the game tonight........... pui at it's best.... or not............ gotta head to the porch.........


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 17, 2017)

Evening Jeff and Keebs. Keebs on a Friday night? Wow!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 17, 2017)

*Carrot cake.*

Mz. R made our daughter one for an early birthday this week end. Won't let me cut it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I heard ya, proud of ya too, juss don't over do it, PLEASE!!!
> 
> Just strolled thru to let ya'll know that my sista got me WAY ahead of the game tonight........... pui at it's best.... or not............ gotta head to the porch.........


 
10-4  I appreciate it. I'm just funnin round. Just glad I'm still able to do this stuff, although my lower back doesn't like it.

Now, on a serious note, I just had jerk a Heimlic on Jag about 10 times. Almost had to @ lunch today also. The boy just eats entirely too fast and doesn't chew his food well enough. 

Remember, we took him to the Dr about it and they did a swallow test on him that came back normal.

To make matters worse, I injured (pulled my bicep and something up into my shoulder tonight doing so many times and harder each time. Not to mention, he had started to stiffen up bad and being a good bit taller than me was making it difficult to get the upward lift I needed.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Jeff and Keebs. Keebs on a Friday night? Wow!



I love it when she does that!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 17, 2017)

That's scary Jeff! Glad it turned out good!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 17, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4  I appreciate it. I'm just funnin round. Just glad I'm still able to do this stuff, although my lower back doesn't like it.
> 
> Now, on a serious note, I just had jerk a Heimlic on Jag about 10 times. Almost had to @ lunch today also. The boy just eats entirely too fast and doesn't chew his food well enough.
> 
> ...



Slow that boy down when he eats........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 17, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I love it when she does that!



I miss her phone calls.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2017)

Yes it is, Moonbro! 

Two meals in one day, almost. I was in the bathroom while I nuked my plate for lunch, had already done his and he was eating some of that cubed deer and ravioli. He just walked in silently with that look directed at me, and I instantly knew what was wrong. I guess it cleared shortly because I asked him if I needed to jerk him and he all of a sudden took a deep breath then exhaled. 

I don't like the idea of him being home alone when I'm out of town and MizT is @ work. He's fending for himself alone on those days.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Slow that boy down when he eats........



Easy to say.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 17, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Mz. R made our daughter one for an early birthday this week end. Won't let me cut it!



My very favorite!!!! I just licked the screen.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 17, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Easy to say.



You are so right. That boy inhales his food.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You are so right. That boy inhales his food.



Always has MANDY, from an early age.

I bet I've told him 10,000 times to slowdown and chew his food better. Doesn't help any that one his meds makes him think he's always hungry.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My very favorite!!!! I just licked the screen.



Ummmm....you do know I licked it before you, don't you?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 18, 2017)

hehe


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 18, 2017)

Good Weekend morning


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 18, 2017)

Happy Saturday morning to you Gobblin, "working" Wybro, and to the rest of you drivelers this morning.  I slept a few extra winks in order to get my much needed beauty sleep.

Chief, I read back a little and DANG, your escapades with Jag is just plain scary for sure.   I'm glad that you were there and that things turned out OK in the long run.  Good going on your part.  

Moonbro's wife, Ms R, surely knows how to bake a good looking cake too !!!!!   That cake looks D-E-L-I-C-I-O-U-S FOR SURE !!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 18, 2017)

Good morning, glad Jag is ok


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 18, 2017)

Mornin kids


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 18, 2017)

wy and blood

good morning


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 18, 2017)

Morning Gobble, EE , Wy and Bloodbro. Trying to get everything packed in the truck so we can shove off. Mz. R still won't let me cut that cake! Tenderloin , egg and cheese biskets here at 31220 this morning. This will wrap up the tenderloin.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 18, 2017)

eating bacon, egg, and buttermilk biscuits right now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 18, 2017)

ohhhhh moon,  I started to put some cheese in the biscuits too  but didn't now I have a craving


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2017)

Morning, gobblein, EE, Wy, blood, Moon.

Gobblein, I smelled that coffee this morning, but had to make myself ignore it and rollover.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 18, 2017)

Going to burn some brush piles today... Translation.. Early beer day


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 18, 2017)

Mornin! 
Was warm out there earlier. Now it's done got chilly. 
Safe travels moonie.

No big plans. Gonna go look at flooring for the house. Bout time we got it fixed.
H22 having a fence put in at the boys new house for the grand doggy. I got a little jealous so now I get my floor fixed.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 18, 2017)

*Last of the tenderloin.*

Sharp cheddar and pepper jack and a rooster boolit.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 18, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Going to burn some brush piles today... Translation.. Early beer day



Them days are not too far away. SUMMERTIME!  cannonball.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 18, 2017)

Morning Mrs. H and Jeff. Bout to hit the road will check in later.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Going to burn some brush piles today... Translation.. Early beer day



Man, what a good idea!

I've got a bonfire sized pile I need to get rid of due to house being on the market. Was trying to get some family together to burn it up one weekend night, but just haven't been able to get everyone together at once.

Might go light it up and tend to it today, it's just an eye sore now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Mrs. H and Jeff. Bout to hit the road will check in later.



Safe ride, Moon.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 18, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Man, what a good idea!
> 
> I've got a bonfire sized pile I need to get rid of due to house being on the market. Was trying to get some family together to burn it up one weekend night, but just haven't been able to get everyone together at once.
> 
> Might go light it up and tend to it today, it's just an eye sore now.



Today would be a good day for that.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 18, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Them days are not too far away. SUMMERTIME!  cannonball.



Get backna house for somebody sees you


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 18, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Get backna house for somebody sees you



Caint nobody see my backyard less theyz in an airoplane.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 18, 2017)

Goodness


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Today would be a good day for that.



Turned out perfect, thanks to bloodbro. I was even able to get another pile of pine limbs up at the old home place in my truck and on it before the flames got too big. 

Nice little light rain settling my fresh dirt too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2017)

Now I can get my neighbor back over here with the tractor and pulverizer, scratch it up and throw a lil grass seed and wheat straw on it.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 18, 2017)

Jeff be busy


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 18, 2017)

radar says it is about to rain in30055


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Jeff be busy



I have Wybro, a little too busy. Think I'll take the day off and just piddle with a couple small indoor projects out of boredom.

 MizT, Caitlin, and lil Everett rode up to Woodstock/Canton area to look for an apartment since she got that new management position.



gobbleinwoods said:


> radar says it is about to rain in30055



Nice steady light rain here gobblein.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 18, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I have Wybro, a little too busy. Think I'll take the day off and just piddle with a couple small indoor projects out of boredom.
> 
> MizT, Caitlin, and lil Everett rode up to Woodstock/Canton area to look for an apartment since she got that new management position.
> 
> ...



nice steady rain here too for the last 45


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 18, 2017)

Got my flooring picked out. Went with pecan this time. Little darker than oak. I like it. More rustic looking. Ran into the guy that's coming over tomorrow to look at the sub floor to see what we need to do to fix it. Kinda ironic, but he  approved of the flooring we picked.  
I'm just ready to get this DONE!.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 18, 2017)

Maw n law says she dont feel good.. Y'all keep yer fangers crossed


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 18, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Maw n law says she dont feel good.. Y'all keep yer fangers crossed




H22 just read this and I aint heard him laugh that hard in a long time.


----------



## Patriot44 (Feb 18, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Going to burn some brush piles today... Translation.. Early beer day



I had a big day planned in the yard but....

Afternoon yall!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 18, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Maw n law says she dont feel good.. Y'all keep yer fangers crossed


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 18, 2017)

Afternoon P44


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 18, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Maw n law says she dont feel good.. Y'all keep yer fangers crossed



crossed and hope for the best.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 18, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 just read this and I aint heard him laugh that hard in a long time.


What


Wycliff said:


>


What


gobbleinwoods said:


> crossed and hope for the best.



Thank you sir


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> crossed and hope for the best.



I'll 2nd that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2017)

Did one little project, got into an argument with MizT about it, ain't doin another one.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 18, 2017)

Ya'll be some bizzy Driblers !!!  Got my roads scraped yesterday, my weekend to work.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll be some bizzy Driblers !!!  Got my roads scraped yesterday, my weekend to work.



3 nights?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2017)

Bout ready for a nap myself.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 18, 2017)

Gonna be a BLD kinda night when I leave here today


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 18, 2017)

Sunshine! 
I am so ready for Summer.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 18, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> 3 nights?




Just 2.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 18, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll be some bizzy Driblers !!!  Got my roads scraped yesterday, my weekend to work.



Hired a fence man to put up a fence. Hired a floor man to fix the floor. Hired a tree man to take down a tree. My weekend work is done.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 18, 2017)

Hornets spending that $$$ !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 18, 2017)

Wybro fixing to head home, I'm headed in shortly ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 18, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hornets spending that $$$ !!!



That don't call for . He used to install fences, take down trees, and installed the last floor.  It calls for $$$


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 18, 2017)

On a lighter note. He can cook! Seafood festival at the Cafe 356 tonight.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 18, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That don't call for . He used to install fences, take down trees, and installed the last floor.  It calls for $$$





It calls for  when it ain't my $$$ ..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 18, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It calls for  when it ain't my $$$ ..



Can I hold a dolla?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 18, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Can I hold a dolla?





Sure !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 18, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Me too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 18, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> On a lighter note. He can cook! Seafood festival at the Cafe 356 tonight.



What time?


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 18, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


>




 Quack gonna be late to the chalk mine


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 18, 2017)

He drove my car today and said I need brake pads or something. I gotta drive his car next week while he gets mine fixed. My car is so much sexier
 than his.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 18, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What time?



I got everything ready. Stupid me put the TV on the racing Chanel.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 18, 2017)

its pretty much that time ttyl


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 18, 2017)

I've put pizza in the oven and rolled out a second crust.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2017)

Burgers for supper.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 18, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I got everything ready. Stupid me put the TV on the racing Chanel.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 18, 2017)

*Carrot cake.*

Made it all the way to our daughters in Burnsville NC. And didn't mess it up.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 18, 2017)

*Happy birthday!*

31 years young! I'm getting old!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 18, 2017)

*Good stuff.*

Finally got me a slice!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2017)

Happy Birthday to your daughter Moon. The cake looks really good, and I hear ya on getting old.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 18, 2017)

Thanks Jeff. Don't get to see her very often. It's always good when we do.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Thanks Jeff. Don't get to see her very often. It's always good when we do.



I bet, mine isn't moving hours of travel time away, but is moving north of Atlanta. Sure not going to see her and lil Everett near as much with her living close by now.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 18, 2017)

Yeah thats gonna be tough man.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2017)

Everett is here now, daughter at work.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2017)

That's about a 5 1/2 hour ride for you, isn't it Moon?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 19, 2017)

Made it through the night and coffee is brewing so grab a cup.  might only have one this morning.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 19, 2017)

Morning Gobble. Little bit chilly up here on the mountain.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2017)

Mornin gobblein, Moon.

I'll probably need at least one cup.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 19, 2017)

Mernin Gobblin, Moon & Jeffbro. 

Gotta get, the mixer is callin my name.
Sound checks start in one hour.

Later ya'll!!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 19, 2017)

Good morning


----------



## cramer (Feb 19, 2017)

Dang - I burned a half a load of daylight
Thanks for the coffee G

Good morning to anyone still around


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 19, 2017)

Morning gentlemen !!!


----------



## cramer (Feb 19, 2017)

Morning Quack & Wy and everyone else

I figured something out this morning


----------



## cramer (Feb 19, 2017)

Every time Mrs 22 says the boy is selling a car = Quack buying one from him
Great way to launder all that cash


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 19, 2017)

cramer said:


> Morning Quack & Wy and everyone else
> 
> I figured something out this morning



what'd you figure out cramer?

that quack is the alternate banker


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 19, 2017)

moonbro, got your longhandles on?

quack, how many you off for?


----------



## cramer (Feb 19, 2017)

I'm gonna see if Quack will give a a new truck
One that don't get stuck in a puddle at the Dollar General
He can write it off, write?


----------



## Southern Cyote (Feb 19, 2017)

Sunday morning drive by


----------



## Southern Cyote (Feb 19, 2017)

Morning all


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 19, 2017)

Morning Jeff, Miggy, Cramer,Quackbro, Wy and SC. Got some long britches for sure Gobble.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 19, 2017)

Mornin fellers


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 19, 2017)

morning blood


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 19, 2017)

cramer said:


> Every time Mrs 22 says the boy is selling a car = Quack buying one from him
> Great way to launder all that cash




Grrrrrrrrrr, I'm so broke right now I can't pay attention.





gobbleinwoods said:


> moonbro, got your longhandles on?
> 
> quack, how many you off for?




Gotta work tonight, off a coupla, back at it Wed - Friday nights..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 19, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr, I'm so broke right now I can't pay attention.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then quit buying trucks and giving them away.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 19, 2017)

Good morning Bloodbro. What's everyone getting into today?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 19, 2017)

ooooooo that means a Th meeting with Mr. AskAQuestion


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 19, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning Bloodbro. What's everyone getting into today?



I am trying make that decision as I eat b'fast


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 19, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Then quit buying trucks and giving them away.





It would be REALLY nice to get paid for the Jeep I "sold" 2 months ago.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2017)

Ain't feelin it today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 19, 2017)

No more deals for family and friends..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 19, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It would be REALLY nice to get paid for the Jeep I "sold" 2 months ago.



dang,  I thought you knew I was looking for an inexpensive jeep, bro


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No more deals for family and friends..



Hard to keep helping when they keep making poor decisions.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 19, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> dang,  I thought you knew I was looking for an inexpensive jeep, bro




2003 Jeep Liberty LE, LOADED, high mileage, sold it for $1300.  (No $$$ as of yet)





Jeff C. said:


> Hard to keep helping when they keep making poor decisions.....





You KNOW what really pizzed me off ???  They posted a picture on FB of a huge platter loaded with ribeyes and lobster tails ???  Really??? 


Tired of being the nice guy, straight hard tail from now on.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 19, 2017)

I gotz to crash before I run my BP up, good day all !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotz to crash before I run my BP up, good day all !!



Sleep well Quackbro.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 19, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning Bloodbro. What's everyone getting into today?



The worst thing possible... Helping the wife paint


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 19, 2017)

Dang Bloodbro, that's no fun! We are cooking a brisket for tonight. Quite possibly there will be a BLD involved.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 19, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Dang Bloodbro, that's no fun! We are cooking a brisket for tonight. Quite possibly there will be a BLD involved.



Trade ya


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 19, 2017)

Sorry man no deal. I know you will come through with flying colors!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2017)

What's fer lunch?


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 19, 2017)

Cubed steak smothered in gravy, rice, and carrots


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Cubed steak smothered in gravy, rice, and carrots



Dang it Wy, that sounds good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2017)

Probly going to kill off stir fry and noodles.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 19, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Sorry man no deal. I know you will come through with flying colors!


Pun intended....


Jeff C. said:


> Probly going to kill off stir fry and noodles.



Is that a new member? Sounds like Greg and Claton has a new name


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 19, 2017)

Locker down!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 19, 2017)

Boom


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 19, 2017)

Where is a Lawman when you need one?????   

Hopefully, someone will get home from church soon and start another Driveler thread so that we will have something to keep our minds occupied !!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 19, 2017)

Ya'll git new won is up


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## KyDawg (Feb 19, 2017)

Yall need to git.


----------

